# 2WW February 2016



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody test in February 2016


----------



## JosieP (Jan 4, 2016)

Cool. I'd like to join please! OTD is 6th Feb.


----------



## Mrs Rothers (Dec 8, 2015)

My 2WW has turned into a 3WW. AF is a week late tomorrow but have had two BFN's; most recent one being today. My nurse friend has said to wait until I'm 14 days late before doing another test or going the docs, so 3WW becomes 4WW which will hopefully result in BFP!! 
Good luck to everyone else! I hope it goes quickly and as, stress free as possible! 😊


----------



## KatrinaF81 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello ladies, 
I'm in the waiting zone too. Josie, I'm testing on the 6th of Feb! Hope it's a lucky date for us! Best wishes to all waiting!
K xxx


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

. I'm testing on the 6th too, feeling very anxious today


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi all
I'm testing on the 9th after a FET.
Feeling very negative about it all today.
Be good to go through this with you guys x


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

I thought I would be fine,  I have been reading the forums for about a year but always felt  shy too post as alot of the  abbreviations I did not understand and its silly as everyone starts here some time. But now I feel the support of others would be great.i must have google a million pages of symptoms of what to expect  then the 2ww , dh bless him is no help. So thanks in advance everyone  let's hope we can help each other. Xx


----------



## salsx (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi can I join please? 
I'm in my tww, just, transfer of my frostie today so I'm just relaxing at the hotel to fly home tomorrow.
(I'm rubbish at relaxing, I'm already bored lol) 
Due to test 11th Feb, last time I waited a week longer as I was too scared to see (bfp  but mc 8 weeks 2days)
I'm rubbish at all the abbreviations, I have dyslexia and by the time I've worked out the abreviations of what I want to say I might as well have written it long hand!
Will be good to have the support of others this time, last time I just read the posts but didn't join in.
Good luck everyone


----------



## KatrinaF81 (Jan 25, 2016)

Whatever people say, it's extremely difficult to relax and get the worry of our mind. I have to continuously tell myself that my embryos don't like stress and to breath deeply to let the tension go...
If you have access to apps, I find " mahjong" a great time killer and it really makes me concentrate on the game. I also started writing my diary since the 1st injection and put there all my worries, uncertainties and advice I would give to myself if I was was my best friend-seems to work a trick so far. As have been off work, I managed to organise my folders on my laptop and bought several books by Erica James, they are very easy reads, good humour present and sometimes a little tearful-If I'm emotional, I find crying over book makes me a little more sane than crying for not reason whatsoever. Have also been sprinkling pure lavender oil on my pillows, which helps me sleep better. 
Ladies, abbreviations are crazy in here, I'm a total amatour, no one should give themselves hard time for it. 
Being kind to ourselves might be the only way forward at the moment-waiting is a hard game!
Stay strong all of you!
K xxx


----------



## JosieP (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi guys,

Look like the 6th is gonna be a big day for lots of us. KatrinaF81 - I love you diary idea. I'm a psychologist and now kicking myself I hadn't thought of that. It is a brilliant way to take the stress out of your head. I had to ask a friend to day to randomly text me every few hours reminding me it is the steriods and all the hormones I'm on and that I need to chill out!

If you need to escape your thoughts I bought a brilliant book on Saturday and was finished by Sunday morning! Lisa Evans, Crooked heart.

Stay calm and chilled!  
Jos


----------



## KatrinaF81 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for the recommendation of the book Jo, will definitely try it. Going through the diary at times,  It is astonishing what I thought when I was on the suppressants, and how terribly painful Egg collection was, but little I knew that the two weeks of waiting was going to pose new challenges. It's good way to reflect on why we are doing what we are doing, how far we have come and where we might be at the end-never too late to start the diary either😊I'm so glad I joined this group, feeling slightly less lonely and insane in my journey! 
K X


----------



## JosieP (Jan 4, 2016)

None of us are insane - we are just dealing with tougher challenges those annoyingly fully fertile type people!  

My perspective on this whole process has been that if it works then fantastic and I'm overjoyed. If it doesn't work I know it has made me much stronger and braver that I ever thought I could be. 2 months ago the thought that now I would be patient enough to wait for anything (am a control freak), I would have given myself 36 injections, could cope with 4 blood tests a week, 5 internal scans, the pain of egg collection, the transfer and now reminding myself to be rational while on steriods (which I have had to stick up my bottom - good god) would have been mind blowing. But all of us on this thread have done that and maybe more. That means whatever else we face in life we are better prepared than we have ever been and will be ever more awesome chicks.

Jos x


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello all!  Waiting here too! Waiting, waiting, waiting, waiting 

We're on our third 2ww, with our first last Sept we had a feint bfp which went on to be a chemical.  The second one, nothing.  We both felt really stressed and anxious and cautious in the last two rounds and came out of the other end feeling really negative and hurt and a bit broken, which led to feeling even worse about it all after that.  This time we have decided to be super positive, and to start to think of me as pregnant already - it feels great!  I really am feeling like it's worked this time.  And if not, well then it will hurt as much as if I'd been anxious and cautious all along. 

Testing on Wednesday 3rd (though clinic gave us an OTD of 5th.)

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## shello (Apr 29, 2013)

just wondering if I could be added, its been a while since been on the site, the last time was 2014. we decided to have one last attempt after a long journey. I'm testing the 3rd feb, I had a 5 day blast transferred on the 23rd jan. I've just started having light brown discharge this morning 5dpt, I never had it with the positive result in 2013( which lead to me gaining two angel baby boys identical twins) or the negative fet cycle in 2014 so I'm a bit concerned. but fingers crossed wishing you all sticky baby dust xx


----------



## KatrinaF81 (Jan 25, 2016)

JosieP Ha ha ha! It's as if I'm reading a little about myself, I work in special needs school and am know for super organisation and precision😊Waiting isn't my forte and this situation is really trying me...but like you said, this is another learning curve, a baggage of wisdom and strength to support our tomorrows! Ordered the book, sounds very heartwarming, have you read The Book Thief? Books of that kind put our lives in a worth considering perspective. I'm drinking my pineapple juice from a huge wine glass and dancing (slowly of course) to Whitney Houston😀Cheers to all happy bfps!!! Xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

SillyWrong - love your attitude!! Spread some of that around, please! X


----------



## Shannon75 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello 
Could I join you please? I'm testing on the 9th, following a 5dt yesterday.  Feels like the longest wait ever ahead of me. 
Good look to everyone x


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome Shannon
Be great to have a testing buddy for the 9th x


----------



## JosieP (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks Katriana - I'll look out for the Book Thief. 

Lots of stabby stomach pains today. No idea if that is a good or bad sign! Or just bad food last night!


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi ☺

Can i join in as well? I'm 37 ☺
We're did our 2nd ICSI cycle in Norway and I had a 2dt yesterday (one embryo)
My clinic said i should test on the 10th but I'll test on the 6th already. I'm too nervous and can't wait. 
First was last September in Austria and a bfn :-(

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## KatrinaF81 (Jan 25, 2016)

Josie, I have some shooting pains after each pessary but we all react differently, I was told by my doctor that pains might be happening, only if they get too much should I contact them. I imagine that there is million changes going through our bodies at the moment, which might be responsible for the bodies to react in pain. If it is the food, drink more liquid, it will get it moving quicker out of your body. I have been drinking two-three green smoothies a day, at first I thought I couldn't stomach it but they are delicious and full of fibre, which really helps with any constipation issues. 
Big warm hug for a peaceful Friday "sofing" and a brighter painless tomorrow!


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Can I join this thread, my otd is 10th February, fingers crossed and good luck everyone X


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello

I did my 12th insemination today so have just started my 2ww. I was pregnant on my 10th insem but lost the baby at 10 weeks (no fetal heartbeat). I tried once more after the m/c last year and it was negative so now this is my first cycle of 2016. (I'm also becoming a grandma at 39 in July).

I know the chances are slim but I feel really positive and hopeful, whereas last time I knew it hadn't worked straight away, so I am hope my optimism is a good sign.

Good Luck to all you ladies and I hope we can keep each other sane during the wait!


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Afternoon ladies, 

I hope very one is feeling good today, 
Salsx trust you had a safe journey  home, Mountain x see you are abroad too, must admit i was a bit to nervous to travel abroad, it was very brain taxing just researching places in the uk. How are you getting on with your books Katrina  and Jose,  hope it's helping, I'm not one for reading anymore I get bored so quickly. Hi too to juju, torri, Shello, bahumbug, shannon, silly wrong and Mrs Rothers.i think I've got a very one who has joined this forum , Excuse me missing off all the numbers. 
I went back to work yesterday , i had transfer on Monday but could not get any more time off, not sure if it makes any difference how long we stay off for but work is a bit stressful so would have liked to stay off but se la vie.
It's a beautiful day today,sun is shining although very windy and the fence has fallen over in the garden.  hubby  is doing the shopping list and then we are off to the shops.
have a great day  everyone, stay relaxed  and positive.


----------



## shello (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh boggins I'm sorry you've had to go back to work, and your doing ok. You think the 2 ww would get easier, but I'm finding it hasn't. Need to find a hobby to keep me occupied. So I decided to read and read on posts about people having brown discharge tmi sorry and I've read some positive things  my clinic weren't really useful and didn't mention a drop in progesterone can drop and cause it. I've had no bleeding touch wood so hopefully everything's looking ok. I was really stupid and tested this afternoon, 7dp5dt and got a negative but I am still feeling hopefully as its prob way to early still to maybe get a plus on a poas! My clinic doesn't offer blood tests so I don't know what's going on. Massive good luck to all the ladies in waiting hoping for good news for us all! 4 days and counting to otd xx


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi shello,
I think we are all reading too much Internet stuff, every unusual thing we feel, i guess we all look up everything  the tummy cramps,  aching boobs, funny taste in my mouth and feeling like there us a gobstopper in my mouth 
My clinic did tell me that all the signs that you are not pregnant,  can be the same as the ones that you are,  also I'm sure the meds can give false readings, so yes your right there s no point testing early.
Have you tried any of the new adult therapy  colouring in books, I bought one they really do take your mind off things.
have a good evening


----------



## shello (Apr 29, 2013)

Funny enough I have bought one, I started it then couldn't concentrate lol. I've been sat watching films tonight, then googling away again. I will bar my self from using doctor Google xxx


----------



## salsx (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi everyone
Bogging, yes I got home safely thank you.
I walked in through the front door and repacked my bag for a weekend in Yorkshire for my hubby's Birthday, so currently sitting in a cottage in the middle of nowhere, trying to pretend I am cool calm and collected and not in the slightest bit bothered about counting down the tww!
And definitely not worried about every twinge, cramp, strange feeling.......... Who am I trying to kid! 😄
(I'll keep repeating to myself "cool, calm and collected, cool calm and collected.) 
Hope you are all doing well and also being brilliantly calm about all this 
Happy weekend to you all xxxxx


----------



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

woops accidently posted this in January and I suppose Feb is more appropriate

well hi to all. here I am again. My total sympathies to those with bad news and my heartfelt joy to those with good. Have just had my transfer today to trying to see these two weeks as PUPO regardless of what happens next. dammit I am going to feel all mumsie for a couple of weeks even if its the closest I get.

2 blasts transferred in Cyprus at NCIVF clinic and now having a day in bed at the hotel and have had room service for the first time in my life. (only chips but heck its the principle that counts.)

good luck to all of us who transferred this weekend and are going through this same fortnight. heres hoping.


----------



## Sah78 (May 22, 2014)

Hi can I join you guys I am trying to keep calm but this 2ww is Turning me into a nervous reck

I am 5dp2dt and had cramping after transfer and yesterday was so Thirsty but today nothing it is doing my head in... I have had a busy weekend but always on my mind. How is everyone else coping?


----------



## penguin14 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm waiting too. This is my first FET after having to freeze all in sept due to over stimulating with 40 eggs at collection. I transferred 2x5 day blasts and testing on the 5th. Feels like the longest 2 weeks ever!

Good luck to everyone else testing this week x


----------



## mbt (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi ladies could I please join you.

This is my third cycle, always low response but best one to date. I am 3 days past a 3 day transfer and feeling pretty low, probably all the mess. Could I please ask, does anyone know if the symptoms are the same every cycle? 

Thanks and good luck everyone


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello everyone, I would like to join this thread please! I have mostly been on the January threat as my ET was 23rd jan.  My OTD is this Tuesday 😁

Best of luck to everyone testing tomorrow x


----------



## Graceline (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi all

Hoping I can tag along too please! My test date is the 9th Feb after and FET of two embryos! Sounds as though its going to be a busy couple of weeks, nice to have some other people to go through it with!


----------



## m.k (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi ladies 

Hope you don't mind me joining like babygood I have been on January thread. My OTD is Wednesday , not sure I can last till then . 

How are you feeling babygood ?


----------



## Hopeful2013 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi can I join please? I am 10dp3dt and my official test day is 6th February. Has anyone had any implantation bleeding? I think I had some Friday which would have been 10dpec it's meant to happen between day 6-11, I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Good luck to anyone testing, Babygood are you next up?


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

I've hopped over from the January board, I'm
10dp3dt and otd is 4th... Had symptoms up until Saturday and now I'm feeling low, boobs no longer hurting and just not feeling positive!


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi MK, bluestone & hopeful- nice to have you guys jump over to the Feb thread!

Looks like I am next up..... Starting to feel really nervous. So far I have resisted buying a pregnancy test & won't cave in now it's so close!! Physically I am feeling really bloated- I am very slim so it's really noticeable which is unpleasant especially if it all goes tits up on Tuesday!! The usual sore boobs & the cramps have eased off- not sure what's a good sign or a bad sign anymore. All I know is I haven't felt at all normal for several weeks!

Hope you guys are all doing ok? X


----------



## mbt (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello all, I'm confused, I was told I can test 14 days after ec, so 11 days after 3 day transfer, but from some of your posts, I can see it is longer?

Can any one shed some light?


----------



## Hopeful2013 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi mbt I think every clinic is different, so you can usually get a pretty good idea by day 14, mine is really late as Bluestone and I are both 10dp and she is testing the 4th Feb, two days earlier than mine.

Ah Babygood, good luck, I think you've held out really well  I have no idea what to expect as I don't really have any symptoms except exhaustion which I had on a previous successful attempt but that could just be the drugs too. Hopefully your little bloated belly will be for a good reason and you will get your BFP   Sending lots of positive vibes.

Bluestone- I feel totally the same, was pretty much convinced by last Thursday it had worked only for lots of symptoms except being tired, have disappeared. It's such a long time to endure without swinging between the two possibilities, completely normal. I'm trying to act really postitively in the hope it will work, who knows?


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi everyone , can I join you lovely ladies please. I was posting on the Jan thread but should be on hear as I'm testing Friday (5th). So I'm 9DP3DT.

I tested this morning and got BFN and although I know it's really early I can't help but think this cycle won't work. Hard to keep those positive vibes isn't it - such a bladdy difficult time

Big hugs to everyone

Kes
X


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

baby and bluestone, my symptoms have eased off as well. Last week I was getting stabbing pains in the ovary area, strong period pains now although I still have period pains? They aren't as strong and also boobs don't hurt as much. 😔


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Maybe the belly symptoms r from the ec


----------



## Graceline (Jan 29, 2016)

are you all on cyclogest? I find that it makes it really tough to tell what are symptoms or not?!

Good luck testing this week guys


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm wondering maybe I don't get as many symptoms as last time as only having one cyclogest and 2 injections of lubion... Maybe effects r differnt?


----------



## Graceline (Jan 29, 2016)

What's the lubion for? I have never heard of that?


----------



## shello (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello to all the new ladies, my clinic insists on poas at 11dp5dt. Tmi alert! I had a fresh cycle, my 3rd one and this morning when my af is due I have bright red blood not as heavy as af but decided to test again as I'm in limbo, got a bfn not sure if I should loose hope but from a major of articles I've read, people sometimes don't get a positive until 14 so I think I'll test up to then, not sure if I'm just clinging on! So sad. My oft is Wednesday 2 days away but we'll wait till then. Hoping someone can stop me going crazy and maybe give me a bit more hope. Loads of you new ladies sound like your doing ok fingers crossed for you all xxxx


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh Shello - I know what you mean - I've tested again this morning and BFN again. I suppose all I can say is that it isn't over until the fat lady sings so there is always some hope sweetie - they wouldn't tell us to wait as long to test otherwise would they. Me, I'll test again every morning until Friday when its OFT anyway and then they want me to test again 2 days later. So my fat lady will be singing on Sunday - almost a week arghhhhhh! 

My period pains are very very stong now and even woke me up  this morning at 2am, I  was also drenched in sweat - a sure sign for me that AF is on its way. Anyway I tested using FR BFN and tested again using internet cheapies at 6am - still BFN. Pretty much feel out of the game now and AF is really imminent. Its pants as we have a charity ball coming up for my little girl in just 3 weeks and I should be out looking  for a posh gown - I just cant pluck up any enthusiasm to do it. Plus the bank account looks very light after the IVF costs. 

Blue I didn't have EC as mine was DE IVF hun - are you testing today honey - oh gosh good luck if you are
Hopeful - how are you feeling today? 

Kes
x


----------



## Hopeful2013 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Kes and Shello, I completely understand how you are both feeling. I am now 11dp3dt and got a bfn this morning, it was on a tesco cheapie but I am in limbo land, if it was implantation bleed I had on Friday technically test should be showing up even a light positive by now. My official test day is Saturday 6th, it's my fault for testing early really but it is so tempting! Think we just have to follow Kes' advice, until the fat lady sings it isn't over! I felt very pregnant up until Thursday last week but symptoms have definitely been fading since then, so who knows if it ever even implanted. It is so cruel trying to analyse things this early, if we were regular non fertily challenged people we wouldn't even think about doing a test until a few days after AF was due and looking for signs then!

Babygood, one more day!! Yay, I bet today is dragging already?

Bluestone how are you feeling today?


----------



## shello (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you hopeful and kes, I'm sorry you feel the same. It certainly isn't over until the fat lady sings your totally right! I've woke up with sweats and even felt hotter during the day. Not like me at all. I blame the cyclogest! I know exactly what you mean about bank balance we did a fresh icsi cycle 2013, fet 2014 and another fresh one this time emotionally we both agreed we couldn't cope anymore and to accept what seems to be our fate. Still hold on though there's still plenty of time for you to get that bfp. I've only use cheapies to. I was tempted to buy a fr one but thought the cheapies work the same. I did think I might get a faint positive this morning but I'll keep trying every morning until sat I'm sure I had implantion bleeding thurs last week so that would have been 4 days past if it was but I've read loads of success stories and I Never had bright red with the failed fet well I don't think I did. we spend so much time analysing every little thing we sometimes get over whelmed I'm praying for positives for us all xxx


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello everyone!

Hopeful- so sorry you got a Bfn this morning- I am hoping that you have just tested too early& it's not over till the 6th February. X

AFM - just tried to keep really busy today!! My dh works 500 miles away so I have had my mum round & we have ploughed our way through some chocolates & the Downton abbey box set! 😀. Not sure how I am feeling really- trying my best to positive & whatever the outcome tomorrow I have done my best.

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## m.k (Nov 30, 2010)

Babygood good luck for tomorrow are you having a blood test or poas xx


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Oooooh good luck baby - praying its good news for you xxxxxx


----------



## Graceline (Jan 29, 2016)

Good luck!!! Will be thinking of you!


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you so much MK, kes, grace line! 

MK- it's just a poas, so at least they will tell me straight away! How are you feeling? X


----------



## JosieP (Jan 4, 2016)

Good luck babygood - will have everything crossed for you.


----------



## m.k (Nov 30, 2010)

Babygood - I'm feeling mentally drained today . I think I am going to test in the morning which is only 1 day early . I feel like I just need to know now. I've tried to remain positive however that's been really hard the past 2 days. Started having AF type stomach pains again . 

How are you feeling ?


----------



## KatrinaF81 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello all fellow waiting ladies,
United in your anticipation and worry, reading into every single muscle flinch or pain, I was trying my hardest to follow doctor's advice. So have not been testing before I was told to (6th of February), my diet consists of almost only healthy ingredients ( say almost as I love crisps!), etc etc but one thing I find extremely difficult to do is to get that creeping worry out of my mind. Apparently the embryos don't like stress, as it releases bad toxins into our systems...so I only watch comedies, go for acupuncture, ask my hubby to give me a massage every day and every time I think a worrying thought I go onto my positive list of things. We ought to relax so if you have any other relaxation ideas, please fire away!
Good luck to all of you! Not long left till Saturday now for those of us testing then!


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

m.k - sending you a big hug and some PMA - keeping everything crossed for a BFP in the morning honey. Its torture isn't it hun xxxxxxx

Hi katrina hun - sounds like you're doing the bestest you can. I agree with the comedies - lots a laughter is a must. Have you tried any relaxation cd's oh and fresh air - mind you it'll blow yer head off today if you are in the UK. Good luck my lovely, you're on the home stretch now. 

Kes
x


----------



## KatrinaF81 (Jan 25, 2016)

M.K. Don't give up! My pains come and go too, my breast tenderness isn't constant either, apparently all the symptoms are and aren't the signs of us being pregnant. Stay strong, if your test is negative tomorrow, you will have to do another one a day later anyway. There is a reason why they say 14 days. We are all going through similar thoughts and dilemmas, you truly have a big gang behind you who wishes you every success! Best warm hug your way! K xxx


----------



## KatrinaF81 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks Kes, yeah just been for a little stroll, going crazy at home, one can only read and watch to for certain amount of time. Didn't mind the wind, felt quite liberating to walk with it in my hair😉Sounds corny but anything that makes me feel good and positive will do for now! Xxx


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hang in there MK- we are so close now.  It really is draining and I do think the 2ww is such an anti climax after being so busy with scans and drugs etc and not knowing when the clinic will call with results etc- it is so intense and then there is just nothing apart from waiting and torturing ourselves. 

I have tried my best not to analyse symptoms too much & just concentrated on getting through another day. You are nearly there, hang on tight! Get an early night, then it will come faster! Xxx

Thank you JosieP- the support on here has just been amazing & has helped me retain a grain of sanity! X


----------



## MrsScooby (Jun 7, 2011)

I had been on the Jan 2ww thread and otd was today, did HPT at weekend and had positive was cautiously hopeful, got blood results back and they are 406.
Am thinking at this time there could be more than one growing!!! 
Have never had a positive result, 5 chemical pregnancies, during our 13 year journey of fertility treatment.
Am now 42 and had 3 embryos transferred to give us best chance, for now we are just delighted and enjoying this feeling.

We have a long journey ahead and am booked for scan on 02/03, have everything crossed all continues to go well.

Regards symptoms have had little or none, sore (.)(.) and a bit of af like cramping.  
In the past year DH and I radically change our lifestyle, complimentary therapies, diet changes, career break, weight loss, increased fitness at this point all of this seems to have been worthwhile however some or none of these may have helped but for now it seems worth the effort.

I guess what I"m trying to say there is always hope and possibility for everyone things will work out.


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh my days that's fantastic news Scoob - well done lovely and yes wow that result certainly points towards a double in there doesn't it- Cant wait to hear about it after your scan - I know it seems a long road yet but try to enjoy it - it really is a miracle isn't it. 

xx


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Fabulous news MrsScooby! Delighted for you x


----------



## MrsScooby (Jun 7, 2011)

It feels like a miracle, we'd be happy with one however two would be amazing   
It felt like we'd never ever get to this point and after 13yrs we can't quite believe it ourselves.

I really wish everybody going through fertility treatment all the best and try to stay relaxed and be good to yourself.
Sometimes amazing things do happen.


----------



## MrsScooby (Jun 7, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow Babygood, hopefully this is your time aswell.


----------



## JosieP (Jan 4, 2016)

Fab fab fab news Mrs Scooby. Congrats. It is lovely to hear great stories like yours.


----------



## Robin36 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi all,

Please can I join the group? I had a 5DT today. Nerves have kicked in x


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Welcome Robin & good luck with your 2ww x

Thanks Mrs scooby- I hope so too! X


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi to all the new joiners in the past couple of days  and congrats scooby.


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow this has been a busy day on here today!!

Love and baby dust to you all xxx

Afm.... Boobs r killing again today and got some back pains- maybe wind!! Soz! Feels like af but not sure!

I'm testing tomoz as I will be 12dt3dt!! 

Lubion is injectable progestrone as gestone isn't available...


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Awwwwww good luck blue - I reeeeeeeeeally hope and pray its a BFP  for you 

xx


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Best of luck tomorrow Bluestone!! X


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks! I can't say I'm feeling very positive still x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Just jumping on to say congrats Mrs scooby x


----------



## MrsScooby (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you all  

Hope to hear of more BFP's in the coming days.
Bluestone and Babygood hopefully you'll be joining us.


----------



## Hopeful2013 (Dec 5, 2012)

Katrina loving the positive vibes, keep it up, I was having some lovely flotation sessions but stopped them for the 2ww as I wasn't sure if it would be OK bathing the embryo in Epsom salt  

Babygood I think you deserve a medal for making it the full term to otd so good luck for tomorrow  sending you lots of positive vibes X

Bluestone good luck for your testing tomorrow  I am hoping you will get a big surprise and it will be a strong BFP X


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Tons of good luck for those testing tomorrow....


----------



## dee342 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi, Can I join please?

I'm in my 2ww with a otd of the 5th Feb. This is our first ivf and I'm pooping my pants 

Every twinge I'm thinking if it's good or bad. I just want to know.

Good luck ladies x


----------



## salsx (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Just popped by to say congratulations Mrs scooby!!! Wow and good luck everyone testing tomorrow, lots and lots of sticky baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Ladies

I have read a lot of the thread - it seems quite a lot of you are symptom spotting. There's really no point as when I got a BFP last year I got all the same 'period' pain as usual, there was no difference in the cycle. I have an 8 yr old son too and got cramps from hell with him but then no bleeding which is what clued me in, so you can't really tell one way or the other until you're late.

I am currently about 3dpo and have post-ov pain. Nothing else to report and don't have a clue if I am or I'm not, LOL.  Not going as crazy as I was in previous cycles, it's too excruciating.


----------



## m.k (Nov 30, 2010)

Morning all

So I was a little naughty last night and POAS and got our long awaited BFP . Then retested this morning and again BFP. My OTD is tomorrow so I will retest again . 

Best of luck to babygood and bluestone today and also anyone else who is testing . 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Yay congratulations Mk!! That's amazing news xxxxx


Afm - 12dp3dt and bfn on clearblue colour change so I'm getting some first responses today to use tomoz and on otd Thursday....

Do u think time of transfer can affect test date? I had my transfer at 3pm... Just clutching at straws!!


----------



## m.k (Nov 30, 2010)

Bluestone - I'm not sure if transfer time will affect test dat . I used FRER yesterday evening and this morning. It states on leaflet that they can be used 6 days before period  and anytime of the day xxxxx


----------



## Love bug (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats mrsscooby, your officially pregnant. Looks like all the hard work you put in has paid off. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months. Relax and enjoy it now.

MK- so glad you got your BFP, enjoy watching those lines darken until your OTD.

Bluestone- there's still hope as you tested early, wishing you luck and sending you a big hug.

AFM - 7dp5dt today. Just want this 2ww to be over. I won't test early but because OTD is Saturday and DH 40th birthday we are having bloods done at clinic Friday. I feel sad that I will know results before DH and a stranger will be giving me the news as in previous 2 cycles we poas together ( well I did the peeing he read results with me lol!).  I don't want to get bad news without his support.


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Well done MK!!! So delighted for you! Great news. I am still languishing in 2ww torture... Only a few hours to go!

Bluestone- it's not Thursday yet- fingers crossed for you x

Love bug- I am in a similar situation, it's my OTD today 😁 & my husband is at work 500 miles away.  So I have roped my mum in to coming to clinic with me.  Dreading the call to DH if it doesn't go our way....


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Wowwwwww - brilliant news m.k - congratulations on your BFP darling - good work!!

Blue - ahhhhh that's dreaded early bfn - Chick I've googled for hours upon hours to see where people have had early bfns and gone on to get BFPs - just to get some hope really. Yes it happens quite a lot I think and this really is why you shouldn't write it off at all yet. Good luck sweetie 

Babygood - I bet your nails are bitten to the quick aren't they honey? - Sending lots and lots of BFP vibes your way. CMON!!!!!!!!!!! 

Welcome to Robin and Dee - Good luck to you both on your TWW. 

AFM - today I'm 11DP3TD and nowt to report here apart from all my symptoms have all but disappeared. Even my boobs aren't as sore today, I just have the Period Pains. 

Love and hugs to everyone - . Here's hoping its all good!!


----------



## Love bug (Jul 18, 2012)

Good luck today Babygood. Have everything crossed for you.xxx


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Morning all.

Good luck for all who are  testing this morning. Congratulations to m k. What great news
how is everyone one else today? I've got  back into bed  I have a day off today would have loved to have spent te whole 2ww off, only 4 days till otd.


----------



## JosieP (Jan 4, 2016)

Fab news MK. 

Have period cramps today but that is it. Sore boobs gone unless I grab them! Which will get me odd looks from the neighbours! There should be medals for patience at the end of all this!


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Lol, try not grabbing them in public. Mine are the same no longer hurting but feel tender to touch. I only  feel tummy cramps after emptying my bladder. No impantantion bleed, so not sure how I'm feeling at the moment but really should get up its nearly 10 and the cat needs feeding.


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Gosh - I feel exactly the same as you guys - period pains - boobs only slightly tender when I poke them (hard). Feel like AF is imminent and deffo could spend the rest of the week, if not my life in bed. As it happens I'm up and working - but that's only because I work from home and If I don't work, I don't get paid and basically I'm broke.


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Haha, join the club I'm nearly broke too. It's all been very expensive let pray we all get bfp s, so it will all be worth it, and our bank balances can recouperate. (or the credit card) hehe.


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Some GREAT results on here today?

I've been feeling a bit jaded as this is my 3rd FET + 1 fresh cycle; now the cramps have started on what would have been my period day anyway. I know there's no real way of knowing til I test on 9th, but pretty gutted 😟
This afternoon at work is going to be interesting.

Good luck to all on here and my advice is to keep busy xx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow, congrats MK!


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Come on humbug stay positive , the symptoms  are the same whether you are or whether your not, please don't give yourself unnecessary heart ache. Wait till the day, if you are due to test on the 9th, this is far to early to tell. All of us here know how you feel but we all have to keep the positve thought, as hard as that  may be at times. It's a roller coaster of emotions. I know the feeling about  work too, Ive said several times i would  much rather have stayed off, but it does take your mind  off things for a few hours. So follow your wn advise  keep busy ( but don't over do it of course ). Check  in later and let us know  how you are


----------



## m.k (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks ladies. I am waiting for beta blood results now should have them this afternoon.    

Humbug I have had cramps since ET.


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Boggins and mk thanks for the peptalk, you are really kind.
Mk: everything crossed...


----------



## Bea77 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi ladies may I join?

I had et today so I'm due to test on 14th. I've taken a few days of work but back on Monday.
Since starting my cycle I've been taking Brazil nuts and pineapple juice does anyone know if I continue with these or not? Also when did you ladies move from folic acid to pregnancy vitamins?

Wishing all those testing so much luck


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey Bea
Welcome along. I have started taking pregnacare tablets  they have folic acid  and vitamins.


----------



## Robin36 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello all

Can I ask if anyone has been eating pineapple after ET? The net is showing mixed reviews.?!


----------



## MrsScooby (Jun 7, 2011)

Everyone will have differing opinions on pineapple, brazil nuts etc but it's more likely a healthy balanced diet will have a more positive effect physically and psychologically than specific foods.
It is hard not to get caught up trying to find anything on Dr Google that will help get a positive outcome.

Eat good quality food and a healthy balance of all things and you'll know you've done your best on this area.


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi ate pineapple throughout my two week wait, and I got a BFP! I just cut a whole pineapple and then divided it into 6 rings including the core and would much on it during the day when I was peckish!


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello ladies!

It's a BFP for me today! I cannot quite believe it, to be honest I think I am still in shock.

To everyone soon to test, hang in there and I hope you get your BFP xxxx


----------



## JosieP (Jan 4, 2016)

WWWWooooohooooooo! Babygood - that is fab news. Congratulations.


----------



## m.k (Nov 30, 2010)

Congratulations babygood 😀😀😀😀😀😀😀 I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh wow wow wow - fantastic news baby - that's amazing. I'm so pleased for you honey

xx


----------



## m.k (Nov 30, 2010)

1st beta 351 !!!!!


----------



## Love bug (Jul 18, 2012)

Fantastic news Babygood. Bet it was great making that call to your DH. Exciting times ahead. 

So many BFPs. Xxx


----------



## MrsScooby (Jun 7, 2011)

Congratulations MK and Babygood   delighted for you both.
This has been a good start to the New Year for lots of us so far, I hope it continues


----------



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

much congrats to Scooby and mk and babygood. its so good to get that hcg in the hundreds. makes it feel real finally. thrilling news lets hope we all have a great feb. my OTD is 12/2 so long wait yet.


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

M.k how many days pass ovulation did you have your first beta?  I had my beta today at17dpo twiddling my thumbs wondering what my number might be!


----------



## JosieP (Jan 4, 2016)

Am really new to all the IVF stuff - can anyone tell me what a beta is?


----------



## Hopeful2013 (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulations Babygood, MK that is fantastic news   

Keep up the good work on this thread, AF arrived today for me so I am off to drown myself in chocolate  

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Congratulations baby!! How fabulous xxxx


Josie - welcome - a beta is a blood test that shows the level
Of pregnancy hormone in the blood - it has to be certain levels at differnt dates and has the double within a certain amount of hours ... 48/72 etc

Xx


----------



## dee342 (Dec 27, 2013)

Fab news Babygood!

A quick question, how many of you ladies tested early? I'm due on Friday and I think I might burst, ha ha x


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Thinking of you, Hopeful x x


----------



## griscti08 (Sep 14, 2015)

Evening,

Not sure if I posted on here the other day r not!!

I'm currently 4dp4dt and this 2ww is killing me - its so slow

Congratulations to all with their BFP's so far this month

Hopeful - sorry to hear your news - eat as much chocolate as you want xxx


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Congratulations  baby good  great news


----------



## Love bug (Jul 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Hopeful. Wishing you the best for the future.


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hopeful- sorry to hear Af arrived- there are no words to cover the disappointment- it's just crap.  Enjoy your chocolate, take care of yourself & I wish you the best of luck for the future. Xxxx

Thanks everyone for the lovely words- we are still in shock to be honest.

I am so grateful to everyone on here for all the support, advice and chat- you are an amazing bunch of ladies xxx


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh Hopeful, So sorry to hear your news. Sending you big hugs and  wishing you future happiness


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Morning all x

Bfn on 13dp3dt on first response for me today so I'm not holding out much hope for tomorrow x


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Bluestone- so sorry honey for your Bfn- look after yourself & wishing you the best of luck for whatever you decide to do next. Xxx

Dee- I think you asked about testing before OTD- it's a personal thing. It looks like most people test early and I seem to be the only person on this thread so far who held out to OTD!! I basically decided that this journey has made me crazy enough & so testing early & wondering if it was a false positive, or false negative would make me even more demented with it all!!!!!!!! As I say it's a personal choice! But even my clinic nurses couldn't believe I held out! Do what's right for you xxxx Good luck x


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

So so sorry Blue darling xx


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Thinking of you, Blue. It is grim x x x


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

So sorry to hear your news bluestone X 

Congrats baby good.

At last griscit08 another day four transfer 😀 on the thread, I was beginning to think I was the only one. Had 3 transferred on 29/1 !! Good luck on 10th


----------



## m.k (Nov 30, 2010)

Blueestone- I am so sorry lovely. Be kind to yourself xxxxxxx
Hopeful I am so sorry AF arrived.


Thank you for all the lovely messages. I'm just waiting for clinic to phone me back with a scan date.
Babygood how are you feeling today ?


----------



## Love bug (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry it didn't work out for you this time bluestone. Wishing you the best with whatever you decide to do in the future. No matter how many times we go through this it just doesn't get any easier. Hugs. Xx


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Can I join in. My OTD is 13th Feb.

Congratulations to the BFPs and hugs to BFNs. Its a roller coaster of a ride!

I find that the symptoms of early pregnancy are so similar to AF coming, its hard to know. And the cyclogest confuses things too.

Best of luck to everyone.
xx


----------



## KatrinaF81 (Jan 25, 2016)

MK and babyhood congratulations ladies! Wonderful news to wake up to🤗
Blue and hopeful so sorry to hear about you bfns, sending you my warm hugs and positive thoughts for the future!
I had major pains and bloatiness for a day and a half and was absolutely worried sick but the clinic was great at support and the pains are gone today...I am still in shock how my levelheadedness goes out of the window the moment something down under goes wrong. 
The only thing I wish I wasn't told this morning was that today would have been the day of my period, had I got it-it totally freaked me out and I'm worried with every little movement that it will come-need a good distraction!
Good luck to all you ladies testing today!
K xxx


----------



## penguin14 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi,

Congrats to all the BFP's in last few days but so sorry to hear about the BFN's too its all so heartbreaking sending lots of hugs.

I'm still waiting for test day Friday its driving me nuts now i've not really had any symptoms at all apart from indigestion and i'm driving myself mad looking for symptoms!
Good luck to anyone else testing this week too x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Bluestone huni I'm so sorry sweetie x


----------



## MrsScooby (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the BFN's be kind to yourself and best wishes for the future.

Ladies with BFP, what's your views on exercising?
I've been missing my cycling, have been walking as an alternative. I've promised my DH I'll not go out on bike until after scan however I've started doing short indoor turbo sessions on my bike.
Gentle and just enough to feel like I've exercised a little.


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Feel like  I'm going crazy today, I'm sure I saw pale shade of pink on  the toilet  tissue  this morning.  Nothing else pink wise on tissue since, but  I have all the usual symptoms of af  arriving, boobs are hurting like mad tummy cramps, whilst i have had them during the 2 ww they had worn off but there quite strong today.otd is sat.


----------



## KatrinaF81 (Jan 25, 2016)

Boggins, my test date is on Saturday and I'm feeling exactly the same! Have been worrying, took some paracetamol as advised and it got a little better but only for a few hours. Back in pain again! Have been in bed most of the day but had enough now, roll on Saturday. Ps: the clinic said that the symptoms of overstimulated ovaries can last for weeks hence the need to drink up to 3l of water to flush it all out of our systems ( the pain can seem like period cramps...). Hugs x


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi guys, can I join this thread, please? I had my first medicated IUI Monday 25th Jan and am now in the hell they call the 2ww lol. My OTD is Weds 10th Feb. I've been driving myself mad with symptom spotting tbh, my boobs are killing me, are really veiny and huge lol but all of this is probably the cyclogest. I've also been feeling really tired and a bit nauseas on and off. Really hoping these are symptoms of a BFP but I'm guessing it's just the cyclogest. Feel like I'm going round the bend!! How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## griscti08 (Sep 14, 2015)

Currently 5dp4dt.......... Seriously felt/feels like AF is coming. I would actually be due tomorrow so hoping it stays away!

Torie: yay there is someone out there with a 4dt!!! My clinic told me to wait till 12th but if your testing on 10th then hey so am I lol

So sorry bluestone xxx

Lyndsey:  you can join me and Torie testing on 10th


----------



## ro76 (Feb 2, 2016)

Ro76  ·  02 Feb 2016
My Journey .. On Dec 1st 2015 I had a laparoscopy & hysterscopy & d&c after 1 year of trying to get pregnant at age 39 nearly 40 now. It was discovered straight away that I had stage III endometriosis. I never had any symptoms but the dr. removed it so I was hopeful that was the cause and everything was sorted.

But unfortunately we found out at our follow up appointment on thw 4th of Jan 2016 I also had a low egg reserve ....Amh of 0.8. The Dr. reccommended I start IVF giving us only a 10% chance. To say I was devastated is putting it milding. My DH was amazing to me but you can't help but feel guilt of what you are denying him.

On the 10th of Jan we started IVF, I was so worried I would not produce eggs with my low AMH. I produced three usable eggs which all fertilized, One perfect 8 cell, another 8 cell with 5% fragmentation (so weird how this lingo has become second nature in a month!!) and one 6 cell. We decided with the doctors consent to transfer all of them. 

I was so positive and optimistic the first week. I had no symptoms but that didnt worry me too much. I have my bllod test on friday but today was 8dp3dt and my husband was eagar to test so we did this morning. I used one of those clear blue digital that says not pregnant or pregnant and how many weeks. I got not pregnant. It was like someone knocked all the air from me. Im gutted. My husband is still positive and optimistic and says three days till blood test...it can still all change. I don't know!!!!

Anyone have a similar situation


----------



## ro76 (Feb 2, 2016)

Ro76  ·  02 Feb 2016
My Journey .. On Dec 1st 2015 I had a laparoscopy & hysterscopy & d&c after 1 year of trying to get pregnant at age 39 nearly 40 now. It was discovered straight away that I had stage III endometriosis. I never had any symptoms but the dr. removed it so I was hopeful that was the cause and everything was sorted.

But unfortunately we found out at our follow up appointment on thw 4th of Jan 2016 I also had a low egg reserve ....Amh of 0.8. The Dr. reccommended I start IVF giving us only a 10% chance. To say I was devastated is putting it milding. My DH was amazing to me but you can't help but feel guilt of what you are denying him.

On the 10th of Jan we started IVF, I was so worried I would not produce eggs with my low AMH. I produced three usable eggs which all fertilized, One perfect 8 cell, another 8 cell with 5% fragmentation (so weird how this lingo has become second nature in a month!!) and one 6 cell. We decided with the doctors consent to transfer all of them. 

I was so positive and optimistic the first week. I had no symptoms but that didnt worry me too much. I have my bllod test on friday but today was 8dp3dt and my husband was eagar to test so we did this morning. I used one of those clear blue digital that says not pregnant or pregnant and how many weeks. I got not pregnant. It was like someone knocked all the air from me. Im gutted. My husband is still positive and optimistic and says three days till blood test...it can still all change. I don't know!!!!

Anyone have a similar situation


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks, griscti08! Let's hope the 10th is a lucky day for us 😀 Not sure if I'll test a day or so early cos most people who've IUId are told to test 14 days after. My clinic told me to test 16 days post which is the 10th. Not sure I can wait that long, it's killing me 😁


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear you're feeling so down and haven't had the result you want yet, Ro76. This is my first IUI cycle so I can't really offer you any advice, sorry but there's always hope if you've got 3 days till your blood test. You're not out till AF arrives! Fingers crossed for you!! This 2ww is so hard 😓 xx


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks Katrina,  I just read your post from earlier too , it is funny how everyone panics and we give the sensible response, and like you said,  the minute it's you that it, your brain just loses sense of reasoning.  Hope you are feeling chilled  now, hAve a good evening.
welcome to the new ladies to the forum


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Period-style pains continue for me; 2nd day of them now and cd28 yest. Not looking good. Hisotrically haven't had any blood til after I've stopped the pessaries. Off work today with the pain.
Struggling to be at all positive. 
Hope others have had a better day x x


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Sorry, that was all a bit doom and gloom from me! Chin up x


----------



## gemma 123 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey Everyone..

Ive been lurking around site for awhile so decided to join, its great to read everyones experiences and it makes you realise you are not alone and there are many of us out there in the same situation. You all seem like a really supportive bunch so hope you dont mind if i join this thread. 

Im currently 7dp5dt and feel like im going crazy, i have been off work (holiday)since my egg collection and have tried to not get myself stressed and obsessing with symptom spotting but its so hard, why is it this week feels like the longest in history. OTD is friday 5th.. not sure i can wait that long..

xx


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi and welcome, Gemma 
Hang on for fri if you possibly can - Just 2 more wake ups. Its a complete killer though, isn't it? 
All the very best x x


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Gemma. 
Welcome to the forum,


----------



## Robin36 (Aug 3, 2015)

Can I ask did anyone have their ET on Monday? Is anyone doing acupuncture alongside their treatment?


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello all, just trying to catch up on the thread! Welcome to all the new ladies & good luck to you all.

Robin- I started acupuncture around 4 weeks before my cycle started & continued throughout treatment. I got a bfp yesterday & will continue with it weekly up to my scan. I have found it really helpful & relaxing xx


----------



## Robin36 (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes I'm doing I'm back tomorrow and I can't wait. I love it. Did u have any symptoms? When did they start? I've got a bit of cramping on 2pt 5dt is this normal or is my mind playing games? I will be cook coo aft this x


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Robin36- I did have cramp on and off for probably up to 4 days post transfer. I don't think it's anything to worry about & I just kept my mind busy - trying hard not to think about it!

The 2ww is the hardest part & it's very difficult to remain sane- just take it a day at a time. When is your OTD? X


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Morning all

Otd negative bffn for me (little swear word in there!!)

So good luck to u all xxx


----------



## amal141 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey all 

Bluestone and hopeful.... 

Ro76- I think you have tested really early for a 3 day embie... Give it time to settle in!!!

Sorry to have been Mia- I was on the Jan thread but dropped off as it was upsetting as I wasn't really having any symptoms so I thought game over.

Well I got by BFP this morning. I just wanted to come on and reassure people by writing my experience down.

1) 2 days post three day transfer I had a slight dizzy spell, and again the next morning
2) I had tender boobs during Ivf but this actually got better during the 2ww although they remained bigger
3) no implantation bleeding
4) achy hips below by ovaries from around 5 days post transfer- period type ache but very mild 
5) back pain days 6 and 7 but mild and I sit at a desk...
6) feeling like I'd done a couple too many sit ups from day 5 onwards- but I do yoga
7) a strong thirst when not I haven't drunk my 2 litres- but associated this with my body being used to the increased water I have been giving it.

Would also like to add that we had sex once as my clinic hadn't told us not to...we didn't do it again when we saw all the very differing opinions online about it but we didn't want to risk it.

My point is the symptoms I had really weren't symptoms as they could all be explained away by other factors. So please don't beat yourself up, like I did, if you don't think ur symptoms are strong enough.


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratulations amal - lovely news - you must be thrilled hun 

xx


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh Blue - I'm so so sorry sweetie - I know mine will be the same tomorrow so I know exactly how you feel - I think swear words are justified on here totally. Have your clinic told you to test again in 2 x days hun? - I'm supposed to officially test tomorrow and then again on Sunday. Cant see the point though to be honest. 

Look after yourself Blue and take some time out to spoil yourself this weekend. You deserve it!!

xxxxxx


----------



## gemma 123 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the welcome messages. 

How is everyone in limbo land today? I dont have any real symptoms feel bit achey but that is it  i wish there was a way to find out sooner i really do.. or a defiant sign so we didint have to go through this am i or aren't i every month...

Babygood/Robin whats acupuncture like? I dont cope very well with needles my husband has been doing all my shots for me but Ive been thinking about acupuncture for ages, probably abit late this cycle now, but think ill try it in the future. Does it help relax you? 

So sorry to hear the BFN its devastating i know how you feel but please dont give up, swear words are definitely justified as is chocolate and wine..take some time out and spoil yourself xxx

Congrats to all your BFP you all must be jumping for joy. 
Praying i can join you tomorrow one more sleep  i did buy 2 packs of tests yesterday those digital ones that say clearly not pregnant/pregnant as i hate trying to work out if it is a line or not.. Ive even held them up to window and squinted to see if i can see anytype of line before lol i guess i will know if i ever see one..but trying to refain myself so Ive hidden them in draw in the bathroom. So out of my line of sight for now. Blood test booked in for 10:45 tomorrow morning. 

Xxx


----------



## KatrinaF81 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank you Boggins, the pains have eased today with help of paracetamol, feeling more myself again, although the current myself is a little insane to be true😱

Gemma, welcome! 

Blue, I have been following the clinic's instructions to the dot, don't want to risk anything so test on Sunday lovely, who knows? I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!!

Robin, I started acupuncture 3 months before the cycle as didn't know it was going to take that long. My nails and hair even improved. I know it's much longer than probably majority would do but my irregular period became regular, less painless and less heavy too. To be honest, I will never know whether it's the acupuncture that helped but I definitely felt more relax and reassured doing that. I thought I did everything I possibly could to maximise my chances. So if it doesn't work, it just wasn't meant to be.

Good luck to all testing today! Everything crossed for bfbs!!! 
Kx


----------



## apples80 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey all... I'm a little confused with my 2ww at the mo. I'm currently in my 2ww with donor eggs and today is 8dp5dt. I had light brown spotting this morning and hoping it doesn't progress. I took a clear blue digital week indicator test this morning and it says pregnant 1-2 weeks. I've never had a bfp before whenever I've tested but currently on utrogestan.  Do I now still wait until day 10 and test again?  This is my 4th go on ivf and all the previous 3 were bfn.

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Apples80....... It's a   darling! This means you are a mummy to be. Many congratulations. The brown spotting maybe from implantation. Just keep a close eye on it and make sure it doesn't turn to bright red. When is your official test date? If I was you I'd book to have your HCG and Progesterone bloods done. Thrilled for you x


----------



## ro76 (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh gosh the agony of the 2WW is horrendous. But I'm nearly there..I get my blood checked tomorrow. I'm so nervous but trying to be calm. It is my first cycle of IVF. On 8dp3dt I took a clear blue digital test and it was negative. I was to afraid to do it again...such a scardy cat, I know. But I wont to hold on to a shred of hope. So fingers crossed for tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks amal141 for your post and congrats on your BFP   , the 2ww is the worst part of the process so far.  I have been reading the posts and I also don't have many symptoms, although I have not had many strong symptoms all the way through this process and so far so good, so going to stay in my bubble until my OTD and whatever will be, will be x


----------



## sarahd9333 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi everyone I've been lurking here all week! I'm 10dp3dt and going a little bit more crazy everyday.... My OTD is Tuesday 9th, just a pee stick from the clinic then I ring them with results. Have got some clearblue in the cupboard and will be doing one in the morning though, very nervous. It's been good to occupy my crazy brain catching up on all the BFPs on here, congratulations to you all and for the others whose time wasn't right now, good luck for your next steps. 

I was wondering if anyone else just has a pee stick from their clinic? It was the same last treatment in 2012 (when we were beyond blessed to be successful and now have a 21/2 year old beautiful girl). I didn't ask then but I was thinking this time that when I get a BFP (not if, I believe in the law of attraction) I will ask for a blood test as well, am I right in thinking that you have a couple of tests to measure the increase? I don't know why I've got in my head that I really want this, maybe I just need something to focus on!! Anyway, thought I'd say hello and good luck to everyone with upcoming tests. I'll go back to googling anything vaguely linked to early pregnancy now.....


----------



## Hopeful2013 (Dec 5, 2012)

Bluestone I'm so sorry   this is such a cruel journey xxx


----------



## marieantoinette1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi ladies, just landed today after a 3dayFET on Tuesday so will be testing 13th. Great to have others testing around the same time and understanding what you're going through. Friends and family nod along with what's said but don't quite get the emotional and physical aspects. So many of us too 🙋🏻


----------



## Love bug (Jul 18, 2012)

Bluestone- so sorry.

Amal and apples - congratulations ladies.

Gemma123- looks like we are OTD twins. My blood test is at 10.15. I'm so nervous and also feel so drained by this whole process I'm glad it's finally coming to an end iykwim. Wishing you lots of luck tomorrow.


----------



## helsbels105 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi all, had 5dayFET today, so just the beginning of the roller coaster that is the 2ww! OTD is the 16th but that's if I last that long, never have in the past lol! Good luck to everyone with there impending tests xx


----------



## KellyD (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello
IVF veteren here. This is my 9th  2ww :-( It doesn't get any easier. Difference for me this time is it was first natural modified cycle and first FET, natural FET. On prednisone, cyclogest and Clexane. I am 4dp2dt. Test on 15th. 
Already feel miserable as as with every 2ww no symptoms or signs. No cramps, no sore boobs, no twinges... Nothing! Every BFP I see usually has cramps and sore boobs. Plus I have been pregnant 3 times naturally way before IVF and each one gave me sore boobs (miscarried all) so that is quite a good indicator for me. Every day my boobs aren't sore every day I think 'nope'.
Meh.
Kelly.


----------



## two_mommies (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm testing on the 8th! 4th ivf cycle, more than 12 iui's and 4 chemicals. This is our first cycle with DE and probably our best chance yet. Hopefully, anyway because this is the last one for us. This 2ww never gets any easier!!!


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Morning all! Best of luck to everyone testing today x

Bluestone- so sorry to hear that it's a bfn, take care of yourself & the very best of luck for the future xxxx

Amal- nice to have you back & congrats on the Bfp, hope you are keeping well. 

Gemma123- totally recommend acupuncture, the needles are very fine so you hardly feel them at all. I go to a place who have an interest in infertility &  she has been great. It's really relaxing! Not cheap but in grand scheme of things - it's well worth it & really chills me out xx


----------



## penguin14 (Jul 31, 2015)

Morning all,

I got a BFP this morning on OTD  

I had to test twice as i didn't believe it at all but digital said 2-3 weeks and the other was really dark! I've not had any symptoms really apart from a couple of odd dizzy spells so had just about written it off i'm so happy and in complete shock   

Good luck to anyone else testing this week x


----------



## KellyD (Feb 22, 2011)

Huge congrats!
Did you have sore boobs ?


----------



## JosieP (Jan 4, 2016)

That is fab news Panda.

Amanda - so so sorry.  
I test tomorrow and am sure I will be in the same situation. I have no advice I'm afraid but would love to hear if anyone has any to share. I have a curved spine which one side effect is continuous excruitiating back pain which is only helped by strong painkillers (banned on IVF) and exercise (also banned on IVF) and heat pads (guess what...) so I can't go through six weeks of this again so this is our only go. I can see it is going to be really hard to come to terms with it not working. Would love to know how anyone who has done this before has dealt with the first few days.


----------



## KellyD (Feb 22, 2011)

amandajk13  I would say don't lose hope and dust yourself off and get planning for your next cycle: it's the best way to move forward. It's very lucky to have success of the first cycle, the odds are always against you. But you can take the information you have learned and use it for the next one. You did nothing wrong, it's just bad luck. A blasto doesn't guarantee a pregnancy, the dice just didn't roll your way. So don't get hung up on the whys, or think you could have changed anything. It does get easier and you will feel better x


----------



## penguin14 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks everyone!

Amanda so sorry to hear news i know its so hard but don't give up and big hugs to you x  

KellyD no sore boobs at all which is why i wrote it off and no implantation bleeding either. I felt aching and sick two days after transfer for half a day but could have been anything really and apart from that just had two dizzy episodes at work but no cramping at all or sore boobs or sickness nothing!

x


----------



## KellyD (Feb 22, 2011)

Reassuring: thanks.


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Congrats on your BFP Panda 

Amanda so sorry, it is also my first cycle and I can offer no words or advice xxxx


----------



## two_mommies (Feb 2, 2016)

Amanda, I'm on my 4th cycle but we did the first 3 with the same clinic and I think that was a mistake. They used the same protocol EVERY time. I wish we'd known better because we wasted so much time and money and I didn't ask enough questions.

The first IVF seldom works, that I know for sure. It's largely a big experiment because they don't really know your body or how you'll react, unless they are VERY good and do every test imaginable. But if they use the same method again, I'd ask questions. Look around for a clinic that actually listens to all your concerns and doesn't just give you a one size fits all protocol. If it feels like they care, I think they're worth sticking with. If it seems like they don't, they probably just want your money.

Don't lose hope. If the first one works, consider yourself VERY lucky and blessed. Most people need to go to 2 or 3. I wanted to persevere with my own eggs with a very low AMH, but now we're using DE. That's why I have done so many. I test on Monday and I'm cautiously optimistic. It's our best chance yet.

It's also a bit like russian roulette. You don't know when you're going to suddenly get the strong embryo and, after the transfer it's literally impossible to tell the strength of it, no matter how strong it was before.

Try again. And don't be scared to ask questions, make demands and basically know everything step by step. It's your body, it's your life. You're entitled. Don't let anyone intimidate you into keeping quite.

Maybe two is the charm


----------



## dee342 (Dec 27, 2013)

Just a quick question ladies, when you say OTD, how many days is that after your egg transfer? I did mine today and got a BFP but panicking as it's so early. It's only 10 days after my 5 day et.


----------



## two_mommies (Feb 2, 2016)

I'd say you're more than safe to test and congratulations!!


----------



## two_mommies (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh and OTD is official test date!


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

amandajk13 - I'm sorry.  But I've been there.  It's a long hard slog sometimes.  I hope you can take comfort in knowing I got my bfp finally, see my sig for history.  Remember, there's never more than a 50% chance of success.  After our first round, the docs said they were super happy with everything, the response to stims, the number of eggs collected, the number that fertilised and went to blast, they said it was a typical clear cut cycle and they wouldn't change a thing next time.  And now we're pregnant, after they changed nothing.  Sometimes there is no answer you can point at.

dee342, OTD is the date the clinic tell you to test.  Every clinic is different, you'll find people who had the same EC and ET as you but have a different OTD.  I got my BFP 9dp5dt - it was a good solid dark line, today is my OTD (11dp5dt) and my line was even darker.  You can't get a false positive - so congratulations, you're pregnant!


----------



## Kes67 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi to everyone

congrats for all the BFPs - I am genuinely pleased for you all. 

Well its official today - BFN for me I'm afraid. Stopping the meds and trying to get my head around what's next............. It hurts .......real bad!!

Love and hugs

Kes
x


----------



## griscti08 (Sep 14, 2015)

currently 7dp4dt took a test today and got a BFP - it's definitely not the trigger shot as have had BFN up until yesterday and today (albeit both faint but definitely there)


----------



## Sah78 (May 22, 2014)

10dp2dt spotting   Don't be it for me still got 5 days till otd.


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

so far as I know you can technically do another round right away but docs usually recommend one clear cycle between IVF.


----------



## marieantoinette1 (Aug 11, 2011)

My surgeon always recommended a three month distancing between attempts to allow your body to be fully free of the drugs and to allow eggies (if using own eggs) to regenerate at peak. Gives a few months to prepare your mind and body for the next round 😍


----------



## Robin36 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi

Been having some pulling pains since transfer and they subsided today and that has got me worried it might not of worked. I'm 4dp5dt, hoping for some positive thoughts, I'm going stir crazy 

Feeling guilty for driving into town and going for my passport photo done, that I might have dislodge something , again cookhoo x


----------



## Love bug (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi ladies- heartbroken to say it was a BFN for me too today. 

So sorry that it wasn't your time Amanda, keep trying. I got lucky on our second IVF.

Panda- so happy for you, have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

Robin36 I read an article (doubt I can find it) that when the embryo is transferred it is like putting a seed into peanut butter/jam. It is very difficult to dislodge. It was quite interesting actually.


----------



## JosieP (Jan 4, 2016)

Love bug and Amanda that is so horrid for you.   Hope your clinics can help with some answers and advice next week.

I am 13dpt3et and OTD is tomorrow. I'd really like to do tonight as I am so nervous and worried right now I know I won't sleep tonight. Have i waited long enough that there would be enough of the hormones in the blood that the poas would be able to pick up for definite or not in the evening or would I need to do it again tomorrow morning anyway?


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Amanda and LoveBug:
Some great advice from Kelly and TwoMummies about moving on after a negative result.
You are both in my thoughts this Friday evening. 
Keep talking x x


----------



## gemma 123 (Dec 30, 2014)

I got a BFP this morning on my OTD..    so happy right now it doesn't feel real.. 
i did a clear blue digital test before going to clinic so i could prepare myself for the result, have no symptoms at all so was in total shock when it came straight up as pregnant.
Beta result is 200 so i think thats good since it only 9dp5dt.. my clinic seems to test at 14days past egg collection which seems alot earlier than most people? But glad i didn't have to wait any longer still cant believe it  

so sorry to hear the BFN big hugs to you all xxx please dont give up take some time for yourself


good luck to everyone else testing this week.


Xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Wowzers Gemma, i'd say that's pretty conclusive! Great to hear as i've had few symptoms so take comfort from this.
Congrats x x


----------



## amal141 (Jul 1, 2015)

Congrats to all the BFPs today.
Amanda and love bug- 

Josie- don't test early!! Will be thinking of you- I slept precisely 2 hours before my test


----------



## gemma 123 (Dec 30, 2014)

Bahhumbug- i Have no symptoms  what so ever. I always thought i would just know, and never believed these stories you hear of people not knowing they were expecting.. just feel like i always feel lol..is it weird i kinda want some just so i know everything is ok.. i will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement, Gemma! And enjoy being in that bubble - you deserve it!


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats Gemma and others with BFP!

I have ages to go yet, AF not due till 12th. I think I have failed this time as I was getting this sharp pain high up in the muscle under the belly button and I get that before a period, usually, so a bit disappointed but still holding out hope that I am wrong.  After all, I thought I wasn't on my BFP cycle and I was mistaken then.

Good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi guys. Congrats to all the BFPs over the last couple of days and my heartfelt condolences to the BFNs. 

I'm struggling to stay positive today. The only symptoms I can say I've definitely had during this 2ww are sore, veiny boobs that are noticeably bigger but that could easily be the progesterone pessaries (have to keep telling myself that so I don't get my hopes up). Today I'm 12dpIUI and I've been bloated and had lower abdo ache and full feeling that I often get before AF so I feel like that's it, it's definitely going to be a BFN. My OTD is Weds 10th and I just feel so miserable, really want this work but feel like it's over already. This is my first 2ww and I had no idea it would be so hard! 😓 xx


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm having my transfer today I'm new to this thread.  We only got 4eggs and 2 fertiliser.will.  we will find out today if those two are good and have a 2day transfer at 3.30pm. Has anyone had success with a 2day transfer? Feeling very nervous and like it's all failed


----------



## KellyD (Feb 22, 2011)

Lyndsey30 Why so miserable ? Those 'only' symptoms are the early symptoms - what other symptoms would you expect ? Think you should feel positive - I'd love those symptoms!
Good luck
Kelly


----------



## JosieP (Jan 4, 2016)

Morning all,

Followed your advice and held out testing till this morning. (well 5:30am as too nervous to sleep) and completely surprised but a BFP!!!! Had so not wanted to get excited when the odds against it are so high that just hadn't really thought about it being good news. 

OMG! 

Lyndsey30 I felt the same as you and was sure AF was coming so there is hope.


----------



## KellyD (Feb 22, 2011)

JosieP Massive congratulations! 
Can I ask if you had any 'symptoms' ? Sore boobs, implantation spotting ?


----------



## shello (Apr 29, 2013)

Congratulations to all the bfp  unfortunately mine was a bfn on test day with a poas. I don't know where we go from now, as hubby said he can't go through another negative result or try again. So it could be the end of the road for me. I'm wishing you all positive hugs and the very best in your futures. Xx


----------



## JosieP (Jan 4, 2016)

Hiya,

So sorry to hear that shello. Big hugs.

Kelly - v few symptoms, some stabbing pains a week ago, sore boobs and a bit of period pain in the last few days. But nothing significant outside of my usual back pain (I have a twisted spine).


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

The clinic phoned to say our 2day embryo are grade 1/2 at 4cell and we will have transfer today. Keeping everything crossed for implantation and BFP for all us ladies


----------



## mbt (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi all, I have been quiet in here but following your stories. Congratulations to those who got bfp and hugs to those who haven't.

I am still in limbo land. Test day is Monday but I think I will test tomorrow to soften the blow. 

Kelly, I feel the same as you. Very little symptoms, desperate to fjnd them. I have had a dull ache and cramps throughout but I think that's from the collection as this is easing now. No bleeding and I'm driving myself mad trying to decide if my boobs are feeling different. I've been very emotional the past few days and crying at the slightest thing, but I guess that's just the stress!
Trying to think happy thoughts!!!
Best wishes to all


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

I guess I'm just miserable cos I feel like AF is coming, Kelly. You know when you just get that feeling in your tummy, well that's how I felt last night. It's not as bad today but still bloated and achy. Don't beat yourself up about lack of symptoms, Kelly, if there's one thing I've learnt on here listening to everyones stories, some women have lots of symptoms and some get none. It's not always a measure of whether it's going to be a BFP or not so have faith! So easy to say that to someone else, harder to believe it yourself lol.

Congrats, Josie, fab news! Good to know that you felt like AF was coming too, that gives me some hope 😀


----------



## KellyD (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, quite! You have to listen to what you are saying because I would say 9 out of 10 BFP's have the words 'I felt exactly like AF was coming'... You must have read this too ? So, keep the faith.


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

I guess only time will tell for us both! When's your OTD, Kelly? Can't wait for this hell (aka the 2ww) lol to be over X


----------



## KatrinaF81 (Jan 25, 2016)

Congratulations to all bfps in last two days!!! And sorry to those whose luck wasn't there! Big hugs and best wishes for the future.
I had my otd today and it was bfp!!! Over the moon at one hand but worried again at the other as have been having period cramps for 5 days now, slightly lighter last two days though.
Lindsay, try to stay positive, all those pains may mean that your body is reacting to your implanted embryo. 
Just wish the scan was moved forward and I could be told that the embryos are safe and sound where they should be😞
Everything crossed for all testing this weekend! Best of luck! K xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Huge congratulations Katrina!
Hope you can relax until the next hurdle!
Xx


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone with the bfps over the past few days, massive  heart felt  sympathy for those who were not lucky  this time round, send you a big hug.  . And hope you have success in the future. 
Very relieved that I too had a bfp this morning.


----------



## JosieP (Jan 4, 2016)

Katrina & Boggins - am delighted the 6th was a lucky day for all of us.


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Super Sixth!  👍🍼


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes, my test day buddies, Katrina  and josie,congratulation to you both  what a relief ,. I hope the next 9 months goes smoothly  for us. 
I cried when I saw the pregnant appear on the stick, I have seen the opposite so many times. We have been trying for 8 years following 2 miscarriages at 6 and 11 weeks.


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

You so deserve a happy ending, Boggins x


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks humbug,  only a few days left  for you. stay positive. Xx


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks. Trying (my HB would say I'm very trying!)
X


----------



## griscti08 (Sep 14, 2015)

Congratulations josie, boggins and katrina what fantastic news xxx

Sorry to all with BFN's over the last few days


----------



## mbt (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi all, just to let you know I got a bfn thins morning. My otd is tomorrow but I'm not holding out much hope 

This process is so hard isn't it. I had two grade 1s but still negative. 

Good luck to anyone else testing today x


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Mbt    no words x x


----------



## mbt (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks humbug. It just gets to the point where you wonder what more you can do. We agreed this would be out last go, but as we got two good embryos I don't want to stop so that is a stress and strain in itself. My partner already has a child so this isn't as precious to him. But maybe we are just throwing money away and it will never work anyway. At what point do you stop, come to terms with it and try to start enjoying life again? 

Sorry for the negativity today ladies x


----------



## KatrinaF81 (Jan 25, 2016)

Morning all!
Boggins and Josie, I cried and then had a a little bit of histerical laugh-this is a very tough journey and there is always another herdle after the one that you just had reached. I'm thrilled for the 6th gang and our trio success-wonderful to share this experience with others who truly understand. 

Sorry to hear about the negatives, mbt you still have a day to go, test again tomorrow, it might be different-fingers crossed hon!
Buhhumbug, hold on there! Wishing you the best of luck lovely, not long to go!

Lots of bfps for all testing today! K xxx


----------



## Ingi (Feb 6, 2016)

Good morning ladies,

I'm new and would like join you please. I'm on my day 10 wait. My test day is Thursday 11th Feb.
I had some symptoms like a sore breasts and belly cramps fast week, but since Friday my body is back to normal and I'm really worried. It is normal Trying to keep positive  but it's so hard.
Has any of you have the same symptoms? 
Congratulations to all of you 6th Feb BFP and really sorry to those with the BFN. 

Lots of BFPS for all testing today. Xxx


----------



## genkigirl (May 10, 2014)

Hello ladies,
Can I please join you all on this thread. I'm in the 2ww with my test date as 12th Jan.
Just to say to those who got their bfn this time, I'm sending hugs and positive vibes for next time. For those who have been successful so far - huge congrats!
I am an ivf rookie and have a question - how long does it take for the trigger shot to leave our systems? I'm really tempted to test early (bad I know), but do not want a false positive. Anyone have any ideas?
Thanks ladies X


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Welcome to genki  and Ingi. 

Mbt done give up hope yet. We have all had our negative days over the  past  few weeks, so we all know where your coming from.

I'm sure if things don't go to plan your partner will understand you want to try again . I'm not sure how long  we keep trying before saying thats enough, I think we  say this stuff and  think its logically  and we are being practical, but the heart wants  what the heart  wants,  and it has to be what YOU want, it s different for  woman, if your not ready to give up yet speak up or you could end up regretting / resenting,  not sure how to phase that without it ounding wrong, but you know  what I mean. I knows  It is very expensive, but maybe there  us a different protocol  that can be used.
Anyway,  let's not jump the gun,  wait and see what happens over the next day or so, say positive. We might be having a pointless conversation here. Big hugs and try to relax.


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Katrina and mbt.
Boobs are a bit sore today (or am I imagining it?) but then I feel generally rundown and have horrible wisdom tooth pain. Apart from the ad-style cramps of cd28 and 29 I've had nothing. It's so horrible how one can read everything or nothing into it all - truly cruel! 
We plucked up the courage to go to church this morning after not having been able to face it for a long, long time and it was particularly difficult - we ducked out half way through but it was progress all the same for us.

I will be testing on Tuesday and have only not done it this weekend as HB and I have big days at work tomorrow and couldn't afford to have our minds elsewhere.

If it doesn't work this time I'm not sure what we'll do - vague plans to change careers and do something more 'for us', but tbh I think it'll floor us.

Love to all this blustery Sunday evening. Is it too early to go to bed?! X


----------



## Perpetualwanderer (May 1, 2013)

Hey all! Currently on 3DPIUI so in the 2WW -  test day is 18th February. Having been here quite a few times now, Im beset with the usual emotional rollercoaster that is the 2WW. 

sending all you lovely ladies a hello and lots of good luck!!


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome AJHG and i hope the 11th comes round quickly for you x


----------



## KellyD (Feb 22, 2011)

Not feeling hopeful over here.
6dp2dt and not a single sign. No cramps, no sore boobs, nothing. Feel quite energetic and well. Big spot came up today which I tend to get before period. Feels like every other 2ww so not holding my breath.
Crap.


----------



## isla_hope (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi ladies!

I hope I'm okay to join you here. I'm currently 8DP5DT and losing my marbles in the 2WW. Huge hugs to those who are feeling negative just now. It's so hard. 

Hope those testing today get BFPs!


----------



## Robin36 (Aug 3, 2015)

Morning All

I've come back to work today and I wish I hadn't, sounds silly but even my office doors are heavy to open! trying to sit and wait for some to come through the door! Its going to be a long week....


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ingi, your symptoms seem positive to me. I was pregnant last year (m/c at 10 weeks) and I had cramping all the way up to day 12 and then it stopped and there was nothing. That's what made me suspicious because I thought if I was going to have AF it would keep hurting, not just stop like that. I got a BFP on a digital at 13 dpo so I think you're in with a good chance.


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Ladies

I'm not hopeful either. At about 7dpo I got a sharp pain high up in my uterus and I get that every time I get a period. Several days of feeling as if the muscle at the top of the uterus is cut, but no AF like cramp. Then yesterday and today it feels bruised to the touch and this morning I have that achey pre-menstrual feeling. No sore boobs or really strong cramps like on my BFP cycle so I am 90% sure it hasn't worked.


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

How is everyone? 

I'm having my et tomorrow and about to go into the 2ww and have to say that, I think the more ivfs I have the worse it gets.

What's everyone working during the 2ww? X


----------



## Robin36 (Aug 3, 2015)

Good luck for ET Wishing. I work in an office (with a heavy door which is now fixed) I had a week off, gone back the day has gone a lot quicker. I've using antibacterial on everything today. 

I think it depends on your job tbh xxx


----------



## isla_hope (Feb 7, 2016)

Good luck for ET wishing! 

I'm like a zombie today, can't decide if it's the hormones, the 2WW or could it be a sticky bean?! 

Sounds like you're having a rough week juju and Robin


----------



## mbt (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi all

Just s note to say it is a bfn for me. Thank you for your kind words boggins, I think I will take time out to think about things and next steps.

Good luck everyone, wishing you lots of bfps!! X


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Mbt


----------



## isla_hope (Feb 7, 2016)

So sorry mbt


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh Mbt,  I'm so so sorry. A big hug for you.x


----------



## griscti08 (Sep 14, 2015)

Sorry to hear this mbt


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

I am thrilled and stunned to report a positive result for us this morning!
In serious shock. Thanks to all for your amazing support on here.
Hoping for more good news for others this week xx


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello ladies, I just wanted to jump on to the thread to see how you are all doing! 

Great news Bahhumbug- delighted for you.

Good luck to everyone soon to test- this is by far the hardest part. Hang in there xxx


----------



## griscti08 (Sep 14, 2015)

Congratulations bahumbug


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Congratulations to all the bfps!!! Fabulous news.

Sorry to hear about your BFN mbt and shello (and anyone else)

My otd is on Saturday. Its hard not to symptom spot, but in my experience, the early pregnancy symptoms are just the same as AF coming. So its really hard to know! Doesnt get any easier though. Currently on my 5th 2 ww since last year. xx


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

You're right, Louie, it doesn't get any easier. I sure hope Saturday comes round quickly for you x


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

when is the earliest i could do hpt, i had a 2day transfer on 6th FEb and will go to the clinic for a blood test n 19th Feb, but this wait is killing me


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Tanisha the 2ww is the worst part so far and that is saying something !!  I was told 14 days past egg collection is the earliest but they give us OTD for a reason, so try and hold out or if you need to, then do a HPT the day before if you must.  Good luck.

Congrats to all the BFP and sorry to all the BFN


----------



## isla_hope (Feb 7, 2016)

Congratulations on your BFP bahhumbug!


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks bahhumbug...its a long wait!
Today I'm really crampy and feeling queasy. Could be a sign or could be the mussels I ate yesterday! 

Tanisha - some people test out the trigger, I got a bfp at 11dpiui last time. Best of luck. xx


----------



## Perpetualwanderer (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations Bahhumbug!!! Such fab news!


----------



## genkigirl (May 10, 2014)

Congrats bahumbug - wonderful news, indeed! You must be thrilled


----------



## JosieP (Jan 4, 2016)

bahumbug - that is fantastic news. Really chuffed for you. 

My clinic don't do bloodtests - they just book you in for a scan 6 weeks after ET if you have a BFP which is still 3 and a bit weeks away. Does anyone know if you can get blood tests down privately to check all is ok? Or if I do one of the poas tests (which tells you the weeks on it) each week should that show things are going in the right direction?


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Josie and congratulations!
My clinic is the same. I'd be interested in what others have to say to your query. I'm going to try and stay away from the digital tests as they seem, at least for me, a bit of a recipe for screwing with my head, but others have an other view.
X


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

Yay humbug  hurray hurray. I'm so happy for you, it's been a tough two weeks, with the ups and downs. Congratulations.  Xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Boggins, what a nice thing to say x


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Tested this morning and I am sad to report it was a bfn 😔 

I sincerely wish all of you currently still on your 2ww the best of luck and positive outcomes xxxx


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

my clinic do a blood test and we get given a date 16days from ovitreele trigger - well done to all BFPs and sorry for the sad news, take time to grieve properly, having been through 4failures myself taking the time out really does help.  My OTD is 19th Feb and this wait is killing me, Im back at work so hoping that will help take my mind off things but I had three days rest after the transfer, it was a 2day transfer 4cell and 6cell.....hoping....hoping


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm really sorry to read this, Torie x


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

So sorry to hear that Torie  x


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

I buckled and did a hpt just now, so not with first morning urine and think I can see the faintest line. I'm 11dpiui. Do you think it could still be the trigger in my system?
It was a cheaper morrisons own brand one. So, it might be an evaporation line or something! I was feeling really queasy, but cant honestly believe that would be pregnancy symptoms yet, even if I was pregnant.
Am going slowly crazy here!!!

Sorry to hear your news Torie. I've been in your shoes many times and it doesnt get easier. Take care. xx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi ladies, can I join you?  Had a day 5 transfer today. Must admit, I felt rather pleased handing over the sharps bin - no more injections! Yay.


----------



## salsx (Feb 15, 2015)

Ok I know I'm odd but OTD was yesterday and I've just ignored it. I'm not feeling it at all so I'm pretty convinced it's bfn maybe I'll test tomorrow (maybe I won't   ) oh and I've already filled in forms for a new clinic to try again..... Definitely insane 
Congratulations to all those with BFP, it's just such great news to see so many and big hugs to all the bfn, it's just such a horrible roller coaster ride. xxxx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm dieing to test and I'm only 1dp5dt. No idea how you an keep it in x


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hiya All
Can I join? I had an embryo transfer yesterday, in Cyprus. Now chilling out before returning home on Friday. 
This is my third try after a fresh cycle and FET that both times ended in decreasing hcg  

Have added Blastgen, intralipids and embryoscope to the mix with an immune protocol.

So....2WW is crap! I love the idea of sleeping for 2 weeks!!

Both previous times the end of the 2WW were even worse. Hcg blood tests, seeing the number double and again and the  decrease!! Such a horrible rollercoaster! 

Fingers crossed for lots more BFPs on this thread!!
Xxx


----------



## genkigirl (May 10, 2014)

So sorry torie. Sending a hug x

Louie - what was your trigger amount? Really hoping it's a bfp!! I was wondering the same a few days ago. I read it can take up to 14 days for 10,000 and 10 days for 5,000. Fingers crossed for you!

I've developed late onset OHSS, which is not nice indeed. I'm two days from OTD but hospital did a beta, due to the OHSS. It came back as 281. I'm presuming that's too high for the trigger to be in my system, so hoping for bfp!!!! 

Fingers crossed to all xx


----------



## Gembo0802 (May 25, 2015)

Hi ladies can I join?

I had my ET today, it's only day 1 and already hating the 2ww x


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome Gembo and Daisyboo x


----------



## Sapphire952 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi ladies,  

I'm also in the 2ww - it's torture.  

Well I was bad and tested at 5dp5dt and got a v faint  positive on a FRER, the line was darker yesterday (6dp5dt) but hadn't got any darker today.  I also tried a standard test (25 IU and above) and it didn't register the pregnancy.  Can anyone shed any light on this, I have readied myself for a chemical...


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Sapphire, did you have a trigger shot? Or any medication with hcg? 
If so it could be that. 
If not, I thought 5dp5dt would be too early to detect, I don't really know though. Sorry


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sapphire - did you test on the 2nd time with a FRER too? Its a great sign that it got darker. Using a different brand can give a different result. Try again tomorrow with the FRER. I'd have thought the trigger was out of your system by now. xx

Genkigirl - I'm not sure, think it was 10,000. Sounds like you're beta is a great number...congratulations!! I've always tested at 12dpiui and when I got bfps they were real ones (if that makes sense?)
xx


----------



## Sapphire952 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yep, trigger def out of my system.  So def a positive, both on FRER, I just need it to stick around and for lines to get darker.  Maybe I'm expecting too much to see the lines getting darker in 24 hrs so early on - fingers crossed...


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Good luck, fingers crossed for those dark lines!


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I took a poo today and I was to scared if pushing my bowels incase the embryos come lose, that I sat on the toilet for under an hour lol. I am a freak! X


----------



## KellyD (Feb 22, 2011)

wishingonastar15 said:


> I took a poo today and I was to scared if pushing my bowels incase the embryos come lose, that I sat on the toilet for under an hour lol. I am a freak! X


You know this is biologically and physically impossible right?


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lol yes. It's my mind working overtime. 48 hours in a house alone in a 2ww does that to you xx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

AF came today, 2 days early  

Still, I knew it hadn't worked from about 6dpo as I got this weird 'cut' feeling on the inside that I get before AF.  

Treating myself to chocolate and bubbly.

Am trying again at Easter and hoping for an Easter pregnancy. I've been dreaming constantly about Easter Eggs so I hope that is a 'sign'.  

If anyone is still BFN in March/April, I will join you on 2ww board then. To all the BFP's, congratulations!


----------



## Robin36 (Aug 3, 2015)

Wishonastar... I hear ya sister! I did exactly the same.    

x


----------



## Pinkpuff (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi girls, I had a negative hpt at 9dp5d and I had my hcg bloods done with my doctor the next day at 10dp5d and the results was less that 1. It was our final attempt and it was a single frozen embryo transfer. I was convinced I was pregnant as I had so much nausea which I haven't had on failed cycles before. 

My clinic advised no need to retest hcg again and to stop medication. The thing is I still have really bad nausea and I'm wondering is there any chance it was still a bit early to test, if it could be late implantation ? 

I know I'm probably grasping at straws, ive had a day and a half now off all of the medication but I keep thinking what if it was too early and I am actually pregnant !! 

Any advice on what I should do?? Am I mad to think there could be something there despite what the tests say ?? 

TIA 
XX


----------



## genkigirl (May 10, 2014)

Juju - sending hugs to you. Enjoy that bubbly and fingers crossed for your attempt at Easter. Hopefully the Easter egg dream will be a good omen! Xx


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

I am 5days post 2dt and getting symptoms of AF arrival - should I be worried.  Hoping this is because the embie is implanting/implanted.  OTD is not till next week and my period isnt due till 22nd Feb


----------



## KellyD (Feb 22, 2011)

tanisha said:


> I am 5days post 2dt and getting symptoms of AF arrival - should I be worried. Hoping this is because the embie is implanting/implanted. OTD is not till next week and my period isnt due till 22nd Feb


Every BFP I have seen says 'it felt like AF was coming'. You must have read this too ? So take comfort.


----------



## JosieP (Jan 4, 2016)

Tanisha - I felt exactly the same and I had a BFP. And lots of others were the same. So no stressing!


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Tested again this morning, am 12dpiui and a bfp! Blood test tomorrow at the clinic. Eeek.

Sorry to hear your news juju. Take care of yourself. Xxx


----------



## Strummy1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi all
Pretty new here but just been reading through this thread. There are so many brave ladies out there!! Humbling to say the least...
Today was my otd (13dp3dt). First IVF and had 3 embies transferred. I've had every symptom possible and no af (felt like it was coming for last few days) but today got a BFN. Gutted. Dr says to carry on meds til I get af. Any of you in here had similar and a miracle happened? Not sure if there's hope. 
If not, I will join those of you for the Easter 2ww. I'm sure Easter eggs help, right


----------



## Perpetualwanderer (May 1, 2013)

So sorry about the BFN juju. :-(


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Strummy, sorry to hear about your BFN. I remember my first ICSI cycle and was so heartbroken to get a BFN. It does get easier I promise you. And the clinic often uses the first cycle to fine tune things for the next one. xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

2ww ladies - how are use today.

Robin - so glad it's not just me ;-) 

I'm so sorry to hear of the bfn, it's such a hard thing to accept. I hope use are all kind to yourselves xxx


----------



## genkigirl (May 10, 2014)

To all the ladies who got bfn, I am so sorry. It is such a rubbish feeling. Look after yourselves and take care xx

Congratulations Louie - I had a good feeling about your result from your previous posts!

Tanisha - this is exactly what I've fel like before BFP in the past. Convinced my af was about to show anytime and on constant knicker watch!! Good luck to you  

I got a BFP this morning. I had reassurance of the beta result yesterday, but it was wonderful to see those two lines this morning. Praying that this is the one!  

Wishing lots of baby dust to those testing tomorrow. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello girls !

I am finally on 2ww   had my 5 day ET yesterday   Since yesterday been having kind of pulsing sensations and twinges on and off , today even more. Anyone experienced that ?

Xx


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you genkigirl.  Me too lollista lots of twinges a heavy head today like AF coming and a hot flush  I'm 5days passed a 2day transfer. Never had this on my last BFP but I am 5.5 stones lighter and older so symptoms could be different. Really hope this is a BFP. I want to test early but not sure when I can.the wait and the unknown is killing me. Implantation would have occurred from Wednesday to Friday this week so hoping that is the reasoning for the twinges


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Tanisha- ah so you are roughly at the same stage as  mine is a 5 day blastocyst. I recon if you going to test early,  don't test earlier than 2 days before OTD as it might give false results. I might test early too, depending if get any symptoms. x


----------



## Melange (Dec 10, 2015)

Hey everyone,

How are you all today?

Hope you don't mind me joining. I just came home from my ET, it went as planned, 4dt of a day 4 morula - apparently it is beautiful or at least that's what my Dr told us.   (They don't do ET during the weekends here, so that's how we ended up with a 4dt instead of a 5dt.)

So, now I'm in the dreaded 2ww (again...) and my clinic is very conservative, so they scheduled my OTD for 26/2 so 14dp4dt which feels ages away. This is my first IVF/ICSI cycle so I'm not too sure when it's safe to POAS first, I'm planning for 21/2 which is 9dp4dt and 1 day after AF is supposed to arrive. Is that too early?

Anyhow, best of luck to everyone testing today! xx


----------



## Perpetualwanderer (May 1, 2013)

Boohoo! Have all the usual  AF symptoms so think this month will be a BFN. OTD is Thursday but I always get AF anyway so often know before testing.


----------



## marieantoinette1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear the BFNs... 
I was tempted to test as I usually get a bleed by 10days post ET but not one sign, not a peep and I've worked solidly since 2 days after transfer to keep my mind occupied. Just peed on an early response and got a BFP! In shock! But I guess I know my body better than I thought! Should I test again to be sure? 😱


----------



## Robin36 (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Perpetualwanderer (May 1, 2013)

Amazing news marieantoinette!!


----------



## KellyD (Feb 22, 2011)

marieantoinette1 Congrats! Did you have symptoms/signs ? Sore boobs, cramps etc ?


----------



## marieantoinette1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nothing!  6 days after transfer I had a sharp twang in my tummy which I assumed was embedding, but then nothing! No tiredness, no sore boobs, no sickness, no tiredness nada! I spotted early on when pregnant with my first via the same process although this time frozen 3 day blasts (as opposed to a fresh cycle prior). I can't explain it... I woke up around 4am and felt weird. Bought a test and hey presto! I truly haven't rested for more than one day (I work full time and have a 3ry old). I think it must simply be when your body and mind are ready and relaxed, otherwise I can't explain why now . I hope my luck rubs off on you all xxx


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

I am such an idiot I am only 6days past a 2dt and did test which was bfn - no patience at all!


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow I am 2 days past 5dt and having really vivid dreams! Incredible. Hoping that's a sign  

Melange - I think that should be fine, hopefully you body would have produced enough HCG hormone by then.

AJHG- Pregnancy symptoms are very similar to AF symptoms.

Marieantonitte - Congrats!

Tanisha- Yep that's a bit early to test. You embie is just about implanted, so your body wouldn't even be producing hcg just yet.


----------



## Perpetualwanderer (May 1, 2013)

lolisita- I'd like to remain positive, but sadly my body tends to be very reliable in relation to symptoms etc.  it exactly the way it is each time I get a BFN- really clear symptoms AF is on the way.


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi All,

Please can I join? I had a transfer of 2 4bb blastocysts yesterday (FET) and my test date is the 22nd. This is my 10th 2ww!! I am already extremely lucky to have a 2.5 year old little girl who was conceived on our 4th transfer (ICSI). Unfortunately we have sadly since then had two 5 week miscarriages and 3 failures  and , so hoping this will be the one for us!! Its been a long journey (not to mention expensive!).

Anyway today (1dp5dt) I am feeling very positive - we have done so much this cycle that is different (scratch, clexane, gestone, prior antibiotics), and this is our last transfer from a batch of 7 blastocysts - so surely one of them has to work!   

Jenny x


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

AJHG- I am sorry hun, hope it is still works out.x

Jennyes- wow you've been through a long journey! Hope it is BFP for you this time x my test date is 21st


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey, I had my hcg blood test today and its 97 at 13dpiui. I had an inkling I might be pregnant at 11dpiui when I could smell cigarette smoke really clearly as I walked past someone in the street, like a heightened sense of smell. Apart from that felt no different in 2ww. Good luck to everyone waiting to test. Xx


----------



## marieantoinette1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ah Louie congratulations! Yes the smells! And constipation! ❤


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi ladies 
Can I join you in this interminable wait! I had transfer of one frozen blast on Wed 10th Feb - my OTD is 23rd Feb, but I'm sure I'll be tempted to test before - it's what I've done previously! 
I know how lucky I am - I have a gorgeous 19 month old son from DD and am now trying for a sibling. I had two BFNs and then changed clinic. My son was 3rd cycle (fresh) and I got 3 blasts frozen. The first blast thawed successfully and looks good, so keeping everything crossed. I have two still frozen. On all my cycles, I never had symptoms whatever the outcome, so I'm waiting to see what happens this time. 
Good luck to you all
Deb


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm back again in the 2ww club - this is our 5th attempt (2 fresh, 2 frozen all BFN's) so could do with a change of outcome to keep the hope alive! 

This is always the hardest part isn't it - having no control! Still will all be worth it in the end when we finally get a BFP - sending   and   to all those waiting! 

My OTD is 25th Feb, and I have 2 fresh blasts onboard. Have always tested early before but going to try really REALLY hard not to this time - but that said I am still on week 1, week 2 is when I normally cave!

Love
Bubble!
X


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Bubble. I must admit, I'm enjoying this part. The worst part for me was the wait between defrost and transfer day. They cultivated the two embryos from day 3 to day 5. A bit of a risk since there was only 2, but I'd rather know in advance if they're likely to make it. As it was, only 1 did, but now it's on board I'm fairly relaxed. Been getting a few twinges, not quite Af type, but similar. Subtle differences. I've got a really sore point today, a bit like when one of my injections bruised. Hopefully that's just Bob making himself comfy. (Bob the blob - we've been chatting.  He's a great listener). 

Welcome Deb and Jenny. We have the same test dates. I am going to test on the Sunday. It'll give me chance to get comfortable with the result before going in to work on Monday. 

Congratulations Louie and marieantoinette.

Lolisita - how are you doing?

Hayze xx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello all x

Deb - hi. I'm also trying for a sibling. In some ways its easier because you know you can do it, but its hard because you want it just as bad and you also want a sibling for your child too. Fingers crossed for us both x

Bubble - hi. We were successful on our 3rd fresh ICSI so   this is the one for you x I always test early - usually about 5-6 days after transfer is when I cave. Going to try to hold out this time for a week - I've took annual leave on that day to give me some time to take in the result. 

Hayze - Yeah Monday isn't the best day for a test! I'm going to test next Thursday. I've tested positive twice 6dp5dt on a FRER so I know if theres nothing by then its probably a BFN - it will give me plenty of time to process it mentally X

AFM - I woke up this morning with that feeling like nothing has happened - I don't know why I often wake in the 2ww expecting something to have 'changed' and start feeling negative. Now I've been up and about, I have noticed I have very sore boobs, increased CM, and some very very mild twinges, also a little nausea. But I'm sure these are all down to the gestone injections I am taking this time!  

Jenny X


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

lolisita - Fingers crossed for both of us! 21st is good as its a Sunday - 22nd not so good lol Are you going to test earlier?


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Hello all !!!!!!
I am in 2 weeks wait as well.i had thursday 3 day transfer 2 embri( one 6 cells , 1 2 cells) , my only 2😕😕😕. I really hope to have a bfn. I need to test on 24 feb.last nighr i had period pains snd gaz but i think that it was from egg colection.today i was much better; my belly is just speaking with her self( means gaz and a bit cramps). Good luck to all of us. 💋💋💋💋💋


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Hayze - aw so sweet that you gave it a name   
Thanks for asking ,I am OK. Past 2 days been feeling twinges and pulsing sensations and now nothing. I know it is too early for any symptoms as I am 3 days past 5dt . I am trying my best to stay positive tho.
How are u feeling ? X

Jennyes - Yes testing on Monday is definitely not ideal. I am planning to test next Friday. x


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Good luck girls x 🙏🐣


----------



## Elle81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi everyone 
I'm 8dp3dt and rapidly going mad! This is my second 2ww and it's every bit as horrible as the first,  which unfortunately ended in a bfn. 
Test day is 18th Feb and it can't come quickly enough! I just want to know!
Xx


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

I am 7dp2dt (6cell and 4cell) 6th icsi and this seems to be worst ever
And I even tested yesterday.  How silly BFN obviously as just 6days from 2dt. Going insane. Got blood rest on 19th..when should I test again?


----------



## Perpetualwanderer (May 1, 2013)

More often AF symptoms arriving daily, even getting my AF warning pimple which is nearly always in the same spot. I think it's a 99% chance I'm a BFN again. It's so nice to see a few of you with BFP's! Gives me hope that maybe one day it will work. 

We're in a bit of a sticky spot if this IUI cycle doesn't work as we're out of do Sperm, some may have to wait a few months for next IUI due to the ridiculous cost of sperm. 

OTD is 18th, but suspect I won't need to test as AF will arrive! 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

Help help help.
I did hpt 6dp2dt and got BFN on clear blue digital
Today 8dp2dt got BFP 1-2week pregnant on morning urine.
Had said I wouldn't but had sleepless night hot flushes and severe cramping
Can I believe this and be happy?


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Tanisha - from what I've read, clear blue are 99% accurate when they give a positive. If I were you I'd be celebrating. Congratulations xx


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm going to keep checking next week. When the term chemical is caused what does that mean


----------



## Newlywed (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi what's the earliest everyone's tested after a 5 day transfer and got a bfp? It's been 8 days since mine and still got 3 days to wait till otd xx


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

On my last successful BFP I tested three days early and had a 5dt it wa's a BFP


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

In all my bfps I tested positive with a faint but obvious line at 6dp5dt on a frer (very sensitive test) xx


----------



## Newlywed (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Jenny. Is the clearblue not as sensitive? Xx


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

I used clearblue


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry I did test with a clear blue on one of the positives.  It was blue cross one which said you can test 4 days sooner.  I think they are just as sensitive x I prefer the pink dye frer years though xx


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Newlywed - In my experience first response is more sensitive if you going to test early. Clear blue is good from the official test date. x


----------



## Sapphire952 (Aug 6, 2014)

I prefer FRER too, pink lines better than blue which fade quite quickly.  FRER are sensitive and can pick up about 5 days before AF due but I don't necessarily recommend.  Good luck!


----------



## Newlywed (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks ladies, after spending all morning talking myself into it and then out of it, I finally did the test with the clearblue and omg it was BFP   I can't believe it. Hubby is at the shops, ( getting my valentines present I think) but actually he has the best present of all waiting for him when he gets home. ( I've put  the test inside his valentines card) I'm on cloud 9 this doesn't seem real. We've waited 7 years for this  
Xxxx

It was a really dark line too and not used with my morning urine. In fact 2 cups of tea and an orange juice worth. Xxx


----------



## Robin36 (Aug 3, 2015)

Wow wow huge congratulations xxx


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Newlywed - wow thats amazing! Congrats hun! Xx


----------



## Newlywed (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you so much I'm still in shock wish hubby would hurry home, I feel a bit bad that I've told fertility friends before my husband but I have no idea how long he's going to be and I just needed to tell someone.... xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

🎉🎉 congratulations! Love the idea of finding it in the V Day card! 🎉🍼


----------



## Elle81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Newlywed that's so lovely!xx


----------



## Stargazing88 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Ladies 

Can I join in please? I have been reading bits on this thread last few days, congratulations to everyone with positive tests. I am so sad to hear all the negative outcomes, I hope your taking time to look after yourself. This is our first ICSI cycle. I have ?PCOS but not in bloods only on USS but I only ovulate a few times a year. My Husband has 0% morphology (all have abnormal heads). We were really lucky got 18 eggs, 15 mature, 11 fertilised and had one day 4 (don't do transfer on at sat at our clinic) put back on Fri 5th and 4 ❄❄❄❄. Have been told to wait to test Fri 19th. The wait is just awful, I am off work so filling time seeing friends and looking after our crazy lab puppy but just can't stop thinking about it! Not sure if I should test early or wait it out?


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

Stargazing 88 best of luck and welcome. We have parallel lives.  My otd  is the same I have pcos and hubby has zero morphology. But not to worry. This our 6th icsi I tested early 8dp2dt and got my bfp best Valentine's gift ever. Good luck x 
Congrats to all the BFPS


----------



## Stargazing88 (Sep 17, 2015)

Huge congratulations Tanisha that is amazing news. How funny that we have the same story!! Super happy for you amazing valentines gift xxx


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Stargazing - Me too! I keep looking for symptoms.  Do you have any yet? I am one day ahead of you and planning on testing 2 days early x


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

My last BFP not a single symptom not even sore (.) (.) And I also had a period on otd.  Although it's early days this cycle got severe cramping specifically on right side hence I keep worrying something is wrong


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi ladies ,
Ive been on the boards for 8/9 years and forgot about the 2ww chat arghhhhh
I just wanted you to know my 2ww is over and we got a BFP this was our 8th cycle see signature ( I need to update but you'll get the story) so ladies never ever give up it does work xx


----------



## Robin36 (Aug 3, 2015)

Motning All, 

Today is my OTD and I can now ring the clinic and say I have a BFP!!!! It's the furtherest we've got time wise, trying not to get too excited   we've got a long way to go but for now it's a 

Congratulations ottercops...


----------



## Stargazing88 (Sep 17, 2015)

Huge congratulations on all the BFP! So happy for you all. Lolisita I am trying not to think about symptoms too much as I don't know how much is to do with the progesterone and estrogen that I am taking? How about you? I think we are going to try and hold off until Friday just so that whatever the result is I believe it as not sure I will until then xx


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

What a great morning to wake up to such amazing news with all the BFPs really is fabulous. I'm desperately to get to otd so I can believe it really is a BFP


----------



## Oak_butterfly (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello,

I hope you don't mind joining this thread. 

Had 1 blastocyst transferred this Sarurday and OTD is on 24th. 

Sending you all positive vibes and fingers crossed for a BFP!


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi All x 
Big massive congratulations on the BFPs! I know its hard not to worry but try to enjoy it to the max! 

AFM - I am pretty sure this cycle is a BFN. I'm 4dp5dt and not really feeling much - I feel very NOT pregnant. I've I've got sore boobs and had some stretchy/crampy feelings yesterday, but today there is nothing. been pregnant 3 times before so I have a good idea. Of course, I could be wrong - so trying to remain positive!

Good luck everyone!

Jenny xxx


----------



## Elle81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Morning!
It's lovely hearing about all the bfp's!  Congratulations! !
I'm still feeling like it's going to be a bfn for me again. My partner is getting cross with me for being negative but I think it's self preservation!  I was so disappointed last time,  I want to be more emotionally prepared. Otd 18/2 xx


----------



## Collie78 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi All

I had my natural FET on 10/02 and OTD is 21/02 - hoping its 3rd time lucky for us but oh how awful is the 2ww every time!! I am having the usual cramping and sore (.)(.) but putting it down to the progesterone support.

Just wanted to congratulate everyone on their bfp's and send positive vibes to everyone! 

Xxx


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi all

Congratulations on the all the great news here!  

I had 3 day transfer done last Wednesday and am sat here feeling really low today. I am not sure why but feel so sad     and convinced it has not worked. I find out on Monday so a whole week to go yet and am sure  I will not do any testing at home before then as I don't want to get any false hopes. Is anyone else feeling like this? Not sure if it is all this progesterone (800mg) I am on either!

I had a chemical pregnancy last time so am really worried the same will happen again.


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Senorita,

Yeah I feel the same right now    totally understand. I'm OK just have this gut feeling this is a BFN. However! I also know we are still in it! so trying my hardest to remain positive - I will probably feel a bit better later. Remember you are still early days and have every chance that this could work!  

Jenny xxx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Senorita - I was just looking through my old posts and found one from my last cycle on 5dp5dt (I am currently 4dp5dt) which said almost exactly the same thing i.e. I am feeling very negative, sad & angry like I know it hasn't worked. Also mentioned I had no symptoms etc. Anyway - that cycle actually turned out to be a BFP!!! 
I hope that helps you - it has certainly helped me - will help me get through today! 

Jenny xxx


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm 6dp5dt, and started spotting today, brown blood, it seems to have stopped now or at least slowed down to smudge. Hoping it is implantation bleeding, still getting butterfly felling cramps. Other ladies have said they have experienced it at this time too.  So going to relax and think positive thoughts.
Wonderful to read all the BFPs!!


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello daisyboo x I had brown spotting on all of my bfps  scary but actually a good sign x fingers crossed it's good for you x


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you Jenny! Just getting myself so wound up by it all and I know everyone says take it easy but it is so hard to do, I am working from home at least as I can't be around people right now. I feel so easily stressed which  is leading to me being angry - either that or tears! Need to be left alone in my room! 
I also keep getting pains but the feel like they are at the bottom left hand side of my ovary. I have no idea what uterus pain feels like!!  

Daisyboo - be positive about the spotting. You are right in that many people experience this and have positive outcomes!


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks Jenny! So many people have said that, I am feeling a bit better now. It seems to have stopped now, but I'll contact my clinic if it starts up again. 
Now lying on the sofa after a health dinner and going to bed for a early night soon (I'm in Hong Kong so it is evening now)


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

And thanks senorita!


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Senorita - I've been exactly the same! Slamming things and then crying.  It happened yesterday for a few hours but I'm managing to find things to snap me out if it to keep me going through the day.  I'm at work tomorrow and the day after for a training course so no idea what that is going to be like!!


----------



## Oak_butterfly (Oct 28, 2014)

Senorita, I've also been having sharp pains on my left hand side, it could be implantation. And on top of it, I've also got a cold (feeling a bit sorry for myself!)

Daisyboo, hopefully the spotting is a sign of implantation too 

Jenny, I hope you're feeling better. It's incredible what this process does to us! My brain feels like mush and can't really concentrate, Ive been saying completely random things, even writing this is a struggle 

Xx


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

Oak butterfly I have same symptoms too.


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Gosh I am so glad I am not alone ! You think you have done the most difficult bit then this happens. I think I am going to really have to switch off and just get on with my life as a week of this will drive me and everyone around me loopy!

Hope you all hang in there ladies! Positive thoughts and energy your way x


----------



## dolly132 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Ladies,
Can I join in? I'm new here and in my first 2ww. I am 2dpo and am doing AI at home with a sperm donor.
Nervous and excited I've wanted this for so long. Otd should be 27th February.


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Hello ladies 
I'd like to join you all in the crazy 2ww.. Yikes can't believe I'm here again this is my third 2ww but first fet of a 5day blast as of today. It was our one and only frostie and we are so pleased it survived the thaw,I was expecting bad news but I'm here so I'm going to try and think positively my otd is 24th and we are just praying this is our time  

Good luck to all of us your all in my thoughts come on ladies we can do this 🙅🏼🙆🏼🙋 

Kirsty 
Xxx


----------



## Sapphire952 (Aug 6, 2014)

Best of luck ChrisKirsty xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Thanks sapphire  xx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Hello laidies and congratulations !!!!!!!!

Tanisha i read and i cry for you; y are in the same bout like me ; y after 8 years ; and my i still hope from 10 years to see 2 lines.is hard; so hart especialy when y dont have enought money to go for privat. For me is the last chance so i still hope and hope maybe a miracle will happend with me as well. Take care of youxxxxxs i am in 5 days after 3 days transfer so i still have a few days before to test. I have cramps, gaz, white discharge, winds; but all is possibile to be from progesterone so i sont really belive in this symptoms. I read stories when girls had all this symptoms and had bfn or bfp so we dont really know. 

Good luck for all of us xxxx


----------



## Oak_butterfly (Oct 28, 2014)

A warm welcome to the new ladies.

Kirsty, we have the same OTD  

X


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi all
I'm going steadily crazy on this 2WW! I am now 6 dp5dt - with a frozen embryo which thankfully thawed well. I am very lucky to have a gorgeous 19 month old son from my 3rd cycle. I had two previous ones both BFN - and I had no symptoms on any. My successful one I thought was also BFN as I didn't have symptoms, but it worked! 
I'm trying not to read too much in to how I feel. I started with nausea and vomiting yesterday and today, so I'm trying to be realistic -and wonder if it caused by the medication! 
GOod luck to everyone and congrats on the BFPs!
Deb


----------



## Stargazing88 (Sep 17, 2015)

Morning ladies 

I am day 11 post 5day transfer and have tested and BFN 😢😥😪. Feel very empty but this was only our first go
And we have 4 frozen so am trying to focus on all the positives. We have been stupid though and told quite a few friends and family about this cycle. Any advice how to/what to tell everyone? We are grateful for everyone's support but I just want to be left to have a little grieve with my Husband and then try and get back to real life and wait for whatever the next step is. Good luck to everyone still waiting hope you all have positive news xxx


----------



## mcstamp (Oct 28, 2013)

Stargazing88- Really sorry for your BFN.  Its a very strange feeling and can be hard to deal with and hard for others to understand.  Like you I have always told family and friends and they have been a great support through the process but telling them this news is really hard.  I always told my mum that if I didn't phone it was because it was a BFN and she has been happy with that and has understood the need to give us some space,  In subsequent cycles I have lied about the test date so that I can phone when I feel absolutely ready! But I suppose the advice is just to give yourself your time to grieve, friends and family will understand and maybe one person- your mum your best friend can pass on the news to the wider circle  x


----------



## dolly132 (Feb 15, 2016)

Sorry for your bfn stargazing88.   I don't have any words of wisdom or advice as this is my first 2ww. Take it easy and tell people when you are ready to. X


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Kristy and oak_ buterfly  i need to test as well on 24 feb.

Last time i start to test early; naw i dont know , i hope to can be strong to test next week. I have a lot of simptoms, but i am afraid to hope that sre in a good way.
Day 1 of trsnsfer, very bad cramps in the night.
Day 2 , the same , gaz snd wind
Day 3, les cramps and period ples
Day 4 , still have some cramps and sharp pains sometimes
Day 5,a bit constipate and just a bit pains but in the night; i eat a boul with chips and after this start some cramps and twings for 10 minutes, i thought that soething rong with the chips. 
And today is day 6 ........
I dont know what to say , because girls like me had bfn and bfp so we need just to hope.
Have a nice day laidies xxxc


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello, I'm 6dp5dt. Not really got symptoms. Had to really stop myself testing early this morning.  I had a chemical last time which was awful.

So sorry stargazing. Take time for yourself before telling your news, people will understand.

Alecsi, your symptoms look good, fingers crossed for you 

Good luck and baby dust everyone.


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

So sorry to read your post stargazing.. Take care of your self, and in terms of telling people don't feel like you have to do this it's hard enough as it is like mc stamp said maybe tell One person who can to people for you.. Thinking of you.. 

Angel delight don't worry about no symtoms huni I lot are progesterone induced anyway so stay positive  

Alesci and Oakley butterfly my otd buddies isn't it Strange how your further on than me but we have the same test date, I'm only 1dp 5dt today what are you both? Wishing us all luck  

Hello everyone else happy Tuesday  I've got my feet up today rest rest rest lol xx 
,


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Kristy i am 6dp3et.

Angel i still hope.☺☺☺

💋💋💋💋for all of you.


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Alecsi my clinic must test early, because technically your 3days ahead of me., wishing you lots of luck sweetie xx


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

6dp2dt negative
7dp2dt not tested
8dp2dt 1-2week on CB
9dp2dt faint line on cheap strip
10dpt 2-3week pregnant on clear blue digital
OTD 19 Feb 


Does that mean I can't have a chemical pregnancy as hcg rising resulting in weeks moving upwards on clear blue digital


----------



## Robin36 (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't know about chemical pregnancy, but wow congratulations and well done xxxx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Tanisha I would say it indicates a viable pregnancy.. I had a chemical hcg 37 then it went down two days later to 29 and my tests got lighter,so if it's increased on the clear blue it's definitely means Increased hcg.. Start
Believing it huni your preggers and have confidence in the tests,they are going in the right direction  so happy for you xxx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Is someone here from cardiff ?


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you all but I have become so negative from failure that I find it hard to accept any positive news. You lovely ladies are giving me invaluable support


----------



## Oak_butterfly (Oct 28, 2014)

*Stargazing88* - so sorry to hear your news  when's your OTD? Make sure you take time to look after yourself. x

*Tanisha* - Like Chriskirsty, it sounds positive. How many embryos did you have transferred?

*Alecsi* - we are also testing buddies, how have you been feeling?

*chriskirsty* - I'm 3dp5dt. My clinic says to test 16 days post EC.

*Angeldelight* - don't worry about not having any symptoms, it could be a good sign 

Sharp pains done and dusted, I think it was implantation, FC!

I hope you ladies are holding up and keep positive!

T-8 days till OTD x


----------



## Stargazing88 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks ladies for all your kind words. I have now started bleeding so waiting to hear from clinic if I can just stop all the medications. Gonna take some time off from here but thank you for all your support. Super good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Robin36 (Aug 3, 2015)

So sorry Stargazing x


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Stargazing, so sorry. 

Tanksha, that sounds good.  My chemical only showed a faint line that got fainter each day until it was nothing.  

Thanks Oak, good luck.  

Thanks Chriskirsty, I'm just getting a bit dizzy and back ache from today. Bit of a twinge every so often but it could be the drugs like you say


----------



## Melange (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,

*Stargazing88* - really sorry to read your news. 

Congrats to everyone who has gotten a BFP. Apologies for not doing indiviual notes but I'm back to work this week and struggling to keep up with the different threads. 

AFM - work is keeping me fairly busy but I'm having some pretty bad cramping since yesterday afternoon. It literally feels like my period could be starting any minute now, although the wicked witch is not due until 20/2 (Saturday). Is this normal? Could this be a side effect from all the Progesterone I'm taking? (3x200mg vaginally and 2x10mg orally). Apart from this I've had some sharp, stabbing pains in the middle and on each side but I really don't have a lot of "symptoms" - I'm only 4dp4dt after all.

Lots of positive thoughts to you all! xx


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi ladies, could I join you please, I am 2dp5dt and OTD is Saturday 27th February.  I am already negotiating with myself whether or not to test a few days early  

Sorry everyone with a negative test, what a rotton roller coaster we are on! 

All with a positive, fantastic! Congratulations! 

Can I just ask how much housework everyone is doing? I have gone part time from the office for this week and housework have done a few loads of washing and little bits but avoiding hoovering etc. Can't decide if it's healthy just to sit?  I am continuing my acupuncture for the next couple of weeks too as I can get quite anxious.

Is anyone else due to test on or around the 27th? 

Fingers crossed that 2016 is our year ladies


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Oak_buterfly i stay all day in bed today i sm 6dp3et . I dod not have any cramps just a bit sharp pain. I am stress ; i hope y are much better.xxx


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Nenee

I had 4failed ICSI and on each one I continued as normal and went straight back to work full time. My success in 2009 I put my feet up completely and I've done the same this time...however I still have some house chores but avoiding vacuum. I try best to take a nap in afternoon and have a 5yr old to entertain. Everything in moderation only you know how much to push yourself. Take it easy if you have that choice. X


----------



## Melange (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi Nenee,

My OTD is the 26th but my DH and I agreed to do a HPT already on the 21st (I will be 9dp4dt then).

FX for you! xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey everyone

I'm 6dpiui today and have been having lots of cramps from cyclogest for days which feel like AF cramps. They have died down today and I've had what feels like ovulation pain! First briefly on the right side then a lot on my left side feels like on my hip bone.

Could this be implantation? Has anyone else ever felt implantation and if so what does it feel like and where?

Good luck to all of you in your 2WW! Hoping for sticky beans 😊


----------



## Lily-rose78 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi All .. im new here .. been reading through all the posts but first time posting anything ..
after a long IVF treatment and lots of drugs and being told my body is too tired from all the meds and need to rest for a 2 cycles and had to have my eggs freezed .. but finally we were ready and i had my ET on 6th of Feb .. they transferred 3 embryos ( 2 8 Cells & 1 7 Cells ) ... and you think that after going through all that its time to relax and be happy the babies are back where they belong .. but noooo its the annoying 2ww   
My OTD is tomorrow .. and im freaking out   .. despite all the warnings about testing early i did test early and got a BFN .. but still hoping it was cause it was too early and that it the test tomorrow will be Positive "fingers crossed" 
im so scared of hearing bad news tomorrow .. not sure how im gonna handle it .. trying my best to be positive but its really hard to ...


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi ladies can I join ? I had my 5dt last Saturday so I'm currently 4dpt and my otd is on the 26th. I have been quite relaxed and positive throughout my cycle .... Until now! I'm starting to think negatively ask don't have any symptoms , I know that it's still early days and many people don't have symptoms and go in to have their bfp! But I can't help but feel negative . 

Good luck to you all waiting for your results!


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

I caved.....at 8dp5dt...... I did a test this morning..
A faint line on a cheapie and 'pregnant 1-2' on a Clearblue test!!!
  

Eek!!! I'm being cautious as I have been here before, but being positive that this is good news today!!

I have been spotting the last two days, brown blood and only a little.hope it's implantation bleeding


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations that is amazing you must be so pleased 😀 You have made me want to rest at 8dpt now !

Good luck fingers crossed for you ! Positive thoughts and take it easy xx


----------



## Lily-rose78 (Feb 16, 2016)

Congrats Daisyboo1203 .. Wish you all the best   ..  hope i get the same result with the blood test tomorrow  ..
I'm terrified  .. i've had cramps since ET and back pains but no bleeding or spotting at all .. so that worries me alot ..


----------



## Robin36 (Aug 3, 2015)

Don't give up hope lily rose... My thoughts are with you  

Congratulations daisy boo


----------



## Melange (Dec 10, 2015)

*Daisyboo* - congratulations! You must be so excited! 

*Welshsweetie* - we are living parallel lives it seems. I had my 4dt on Friday so I'm 5dpt now and my OTD is the 26th. Hang in there! I feel the same way, I was very positive over the weekend but since Monday I've been feeling more and more negative... 
I read it somewhere that this is typical for all IVF cycles, as you get a lot of care and attention from your clinic prior to the ET. Then everything goes very quiet and you are suddenly all alone, there are no more scans and consultations, just the dreaded OTD. I will keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello everyone,

*Nenee * I've not been doing much house work as my DH has been home. Very lucky this time around.

*Alecsi * hope you're feeling more relaxed. Have you tried any relaxation tracks? Zita West has one for the 2ww.

*Charlotte *hard to say, it could well be. I had cramps yesterday and nothing today. The drugs play tricks on us though.

*Lily-rose * good luck today, let us know how you get on  

*Welsh *welcome. The 2ww is horrible isn't it? Hang in there 

*Daisyboo *huge congratulations 

Afm, I tested this morning early at 7dp5dt, BFN. I know it's early so carrying on as I have been.


----------



## littlerosie (Apr 27, 2014)

Can I join in this agonising wait too??
7dp3dt today and official test date is the 24th. I've taken  few days off which I regret now, it's so important to keep busy but I'm trawling the net. 
Congrats Daisy boo! !


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Good morning ladies 

Daisy boo massive congrats lovely lady I'm over the moon for you.. Did you have any symptoms along the way? 

Hello little Rosie we have the same test date  your two days ahead of me but it seems my clinic test early I'm 2dp 5dt today.. There's a few of us testing that day lets hope it's a lucky day for us all xx 

Angel delight it's still early days Hun so stay positive xxx 

Welsh sweetie I think we all go through those emotions, it's so hard but your doing well  xx

Lily rose it's still early everything can change huni just keep telling yourself it's not otd yet wishing you all the luck in the world  

Afm I'm finding this cycle and 2ww much different with it being a frozen cycle I don't have the painful ovaries and bloated ness., I've had cramping on and off and the odd twinge but this time I'm not analysising it to much as I've had both a bfp which turned into a chem and a bfn and along the way my symptoms were the same, so i put it down to the cyclogest.,I'm trying to keep distractied but I can't help but let doubts creep in, think we all have those moments.. Come on ladies we can do this it's only 2 weeks 🙅🏼🙆🏼🙋 xxxx


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Daisy that is amazing news and I hope it continues through into next week for the official one for you! I haven't caved yet as I am so scared and I am not even sure I would believe it was happening if I was in full blown labour haha. 

Best of luck to everyone else!

I have had so many sharp pains down there that I just don't know what to think anymore to be honest. I have googled it left right and centre and have given up! It is what it is and I cannot control it anymore. I just want to know so I can either kick back and get back into my exercise routine and "normal" life for a bit and stop with this progesterone that  made me throw a bag of peas at my DH ( ) or I can be excited and carry on taking it easy.  Stupid things like I need my hair coloured and I am not doing it as I read it can do your baby harm are impacting my life! And trust me my roots need doing! Anyone else doing this or just me?


----------



## Perpetualwanderer (May 1, 2013)

Congrats Daisyboo! Such wonderful news!  

Nenee - I pretty much continue with no major changes to exercise or housework. I wouldn't do any heavy lifting or high intensity aerobic activity (like running or spinning) as this raises your core temperatures which is apparently a bad thing. But aside from that I don't think being stationary is very good for me. I read somewhere that gentle exercise encourages blood flow to uterus (increasing chances of implantation) -  so I have continued with housework, walking and swimming. Interestingly the one month I was really stationary & didn't do much, we had to abort the cycle as my lining was too thin (only time lining was ever a problem). 

Lilyrose- we have same OTD   good luck!

OTD is tomorrow, though breasts stopped hurting today which is in keeping with the AF symptoms. Still have about 5% hope that it's a positive, but mostly convinced it will be a BFN again.


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the good wishes  
I tested early because I have been having spotting since 6dp5dt, brown blood and not much, usually mixed in with progesterone stuff, so I was panicking a bit and wanted to know something was going on (implantation bleeding?!?). Still have it, fingers crossed it doesn't turn red 
I have been here before, so am worried it is going to disappear again, but trying to stay positive and relax. 
I have also had cramping since the beginning, more localised than period pains and sometimes feels like butterflies or air bubbles. I had crampy twinges on day 6 too. 
Good luck with all the ladies in waiting.....
Beta test next


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Daisyboo congratulations 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎊🎊

Angel i am more stress not relax; i want to test in the morning 7dp2et but i was afraid, si i did not test.

Xxx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

7dp3et  , sorry.


Have a nice unstress day laidies.xx


----------



## Lily-rose78 (Feb 16, 2016)

Perpetualwanderer oh great same OTD   wish you all the best too .. hope we both have good news to share with everyone tomorrow ..  

today is longest day ever .. seriously only one thing is harder than the 2ww is the LDW (Last Day Wait ) .. yeah i just came up with term  

this whole thing has made me crazy .. Since ET i've been talking to my tummy trying to encourage those little embryos to grow .. i even say good morning & good night to them every day ..   .. wonder if any of you ladies did this also


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Lily is so hard to control the feelings and to wait. Xxx

Yes i spoke as well with them because mine was more small and lasy then yours. So hopefuly one of them stick there in warm place. But i sont know why i start to think negative. Xxx


----------



## Lily-rose78 (Feb 16, 2016)

Alecsi  .. yeah i agree its hard to stay positive .. today i was feeling abit negative too i even cried abit in the morning .. not sure if thats caused by the meds, messing up with my moods or what 
but we have to try to stay positive no matter what cause our little embryos need all the good vibes to help them grow


----------



## anatelle (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I had a blastocyst transfer Tuesday a week ago. Does this mean that I am 8dp5dt or 9dp5dt?

Anyhow, I did a cheap firstvue test this am and there was a very faint second line. I have never seen any sort of second line before, so I'm excited 

OTD is on Friday. I can't concentrate on work!

No symptoms apart from a little bit tired and maybe a tiny bit nauseous, but that could just be a mild side effect of Gestone...


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Anatole, you are 8dp5dt, same as me.
And congrats!!! Good news!!!!!


----------



## ladyindubai (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi All 

Im new to all of this and this if my first post. 
This 2ww is killing me. Im such an impatient person!! 

I am now 12dpo 8dp4dt. 
On saturday (4dp4dt) I got a 1500 injection of Pregnyl as my Progesterone was reading low - 14. 
On Tuesday (7dp4dt ) I had a blood test and my bhcg was 47 and progesterone up to 60. 

I won't get another blood test until sunday! (12dp4dt), My question is would that bhcg of 47 likely be from the Pregnyl or is it possible its from baby? I put two embryos in. 

Has anyone else had beta hcg levels done soon after pregnyl? I read its 1000 units per day to get out your system and it was 3 days. But elsewhere it says 7 days for a 2500 injection so i guess half a week for 1500? 

Ive been doing different brands of Home preg  tests all positive. I assume from pregnyl but what about the Beta hcg being 47?  4 more days till next blood tes, but I want to know now  
How do you all make the 2ww easier??

Thanks


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Daysyboo - Congratulations! Great news  yay! Tomorrow I am going to be 8 days post 5dt so I might test as well, even tho I was planning on doing it on Friday.

Senorita- Yep I know exactly how u feel. I need to colour my hair and do my bio sculpture nails but I am not doing it for the same reason. So you definitely not alone in this.

Anatelle - Yay congrats! You are 8dp5dt .

Chriskirsty -  Nice to see you here hun    Yep everyone has moments like this, keep positive. I have to stop myself from testing early, gosh it is so hard.

Xx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Lolista thanks Hun  I'm only 2dp 5dt abd wanting to test I think I'm going to start at 5/6 dp I no that's early but I wanted to see how it would make me feel seeing the negative and It will be Abit to early  so if it upsets me I'll no to wait till its if that makes sense lol xxx


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Chriskirsty - Yes I know what you mean. I belI've that you got to do what works for you, and what makes u feel better. I am definitely testing tomorrow, God give me strength to last till tomorrow lol   xx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Lolista have u had any symptoms?  How u finding the pessaries I've had to alternate as they make me sore each end   lol I hope you get your bfp tomorrow Xxx 

How is everyone else finding the dreaded pessaries xxx


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Kirsty - Thank u hun, I really hope so  
I am hating the pessaries. The irritation got better. When I do it vaginally, if some progesterone comes out it causes irritation and really hurts. So I have to make sure I lay down for at least 2 hours, quite difficult in the evening. 
IF all okay, I might ask for injections. Need to think about it tho cos apparently it is very painful lol as it is intramuscular.
Btw I contact the company that manufacture Cyclogest as I was concerned that back end is not as effective. The company confirmed that it should only be used vaginally as it is the only effective way after IVF treatment. I can PM you the email from them if you want. Xx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Ohh nooo now I'm really worried I've used the back door 3 times now is this really bad? Should I call my clinic? I'll star using front end tonight if this is the case although the instructions in my  box say they can be used either way.. Could u send me it please Hun xx


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

I have the injections too. I have a massive phobia of injections which I battle every day. I dislike these progesterone bum injections,but I survive!! They are not so painful for me. So please don't worry about the pain, lolisita


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

How is everyone else using there pessaries? Really worried I've messed this up xx.


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Daisyboo - Oh I see. So the pain is bearable? I assume your DH help you to inject, does the needle have to go in slowly or sudden? Ouch, even thinking about it. I will ask for injections if it is not that painful. You do it once a day ? Xx

Chriskirsty - hun don't worry! That's exactly what I done,I used it 3-4 times. Nothing will happen, it is all OK,  of course some progesterone will still have been absorbed but it is justill not as effective as vaginally as it is not close to uterus. I am pretty sure u have the same box of Cyclogest. Is it the one manufactured by Actavis ? If u read instructions it says u can insert it back end if u using it for post natal depression and something else. We'll on their site instructions says u can only use vaginally if u undergoing ART treatment. Unfortunately 2 different nurses at my clinic told me to use it back end.
I will PM u hun xx


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Lolisita, I am single so I have to do them myself     haha!!
There are daily ones or every 4 days ones (I found the 4 day ones 'heavier' going in as its an oil.) daily is thinner. 

I had daily ones leftover from last failed cycle so am using them. Had 4 days on first cycle. 
Some people can go straight in quick, I have to do it slow, with the telly on to distract myself. A slow push. 
I will not miss this injection when it is over.


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Chriskirsty. I don't think 3 times will make a massive difference. Just stick to what is best now. 
I accidently swallowed one of the pessaries once!!!!! (Tip; keep each 'end' medication separate!!!  )

Can you imagine my Googling afterwards?!? Haha


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Daisyboo where you told only vaginally? I was told either eNd.. 

Lolista thanks for pm me Hun fro y end fro
Now just worried I've messed this up but I googled it and lots of ladies used the back for Ivf.. 

I've got extra in the cupboard off my cycle shall I take an extra one? Xx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Lolisita, I'm so glad you said that you're thinking about testing tomorrow. I keep going round in circles thinking I will then I won't. So far I've had no symptoms. Nothing. Just a stabbing pain on Sunday. No PMT either though. Usually on the run up to AF I'm a complete psycho, but not this month.  

Kirsty, try not to worry Hun, perhaps give the clinic a ring and talk through what you've found out. How many are you taking?  I'm doing two at a time, morning and evening. I've been lucky with them, no irritation or problems at all. The mess on the other hand....

xx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

I rang my clinic and told them what j had found out and they said either way is as effective and that they always say both ends I'm really worried though I could cry xx


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Your clinic must have had success with both ways, so don't worry. The med company probably say that to cover themselves.


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Daisyboo- Oh sorry hun. To be honest I would be doing it myself too I recon. Oh right I would prefer daily ones too and definitely doing it slowly. Is it a bum injection ? 
Have you ever used pessaries? X

Chriskirsty - I agree with Daisyboo medical companies probably say that to cover themselves, as I emailed them directly and it is all recorded. I also seen that lots of girls use it the back end in successful pregnancies. 
So please don't worry,and your clinic confirmed that it is okay. 
I just personally think it is more effective the normal way , and I also used it the back end few times but I am sure it is okay as it still get absorbed in your blood stream.

Xx


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Hayze - I also have no symptoms. Occasionally some back ache but nothing else. That worries me.
Are u hoping to test tomorrow?  It is hard isn't it , I really want to test.

Xx


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Chriskirsty, don't worry. I used back sometimes my first time around and have a lovely daughter to show for it


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Lolisita, I think I will do it tomorrow. Need to take my mind off it now though. Good luck for when you do it xx


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

I am only using the pessaries through the front door - I freak out about the back door department !  but seriously ladies don't worry as I have read about people who do it the other way and have got BFP's  Front way is messy and not nice and I was thinking of injections too but if they are painful.. man... I don't know. 

Lolista nails too?! I just got mine done now!! I had no idea about the nails!! 

Anatelle/Lily-Rose hang in there! You are almost there !!!

LadyinDubai sorry I have no idea as I have not done any pre tests. 

Does anyone else have an incurable thirst too? I am drinking so much water and then peeing like crazy at night!


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Senorita, I have the thirst too. Especially in the evenings. Ultra dry mouth. Not nice.


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Hayze- thanks hun. Good luck to you too! I think u are at the same stage as me ?xx

Senorita - I am not sure about nails actually. Depending on the product. Bio sculpture for example is natural, not sure about shellac,  acrylic is definitely not the best. What are u using ? X


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

Melange, what day did you have your transfer? I think my clinic must test later.

Lily rose, fingers crosse for a positive tomorrow, how are you feeling?

Tanisha, in 15 years my DS has not allowed me a nap haha.  Have u tested early? Good luck for tomorrow xxx

Welshsweetie, your test day is day before me, last pregnancy I got to 6 weeks without a symptom.  Have you anything else to occupy yourself?

Daisyboo and antelle congratulations.

Angel delight, it's a bit early, you need enough hormones and if embryo implanted late it wouldn't detect it yet.  Glad DP is helping you! My DP is working 12 hours so coming home and falling asleep strAight after tea haha.

Little Rosie, have you plenty of magazines, book? Wander to the shop?

Chriskirsty stay strong gal.

Señorita,  good to have a focus for afterwards, I have too... Want to book a holiday and start exercise to get rid of this added weight from my surgeries and IVF.  Need a focus other than IVF to find myself again.  My hair needs doing again too .  When I was pregnant with DS I was told it was peroxide, that was 15 years ago though.  

Perpetual wanderer, have tried to chill but keep getting up, reading everyone's posts has kept me the most stationary.  Fingers crosse for tomorrow.

AFM I have been to work for a couple of hours ( working part time this week then back to full time next week), taken mum out for brunch (DS decided to have a teenage strop and refused to get out of the car) taken DS to the orthodontist, done a bit of food shopping, been and bought the dog an expensive memory foam bed and he is refusing to lye on it and has chosen the floor boards instead  . Done a load of washing and about to start tea.  So much for relaxing eh.  Think my bloated tummy is going down but thought it was still bloated from the Cyclogest?  Is anyone else bloated still? I am 2dp5dt.

I got some tulips for my birthday and enjoyed them so much I went out to buy another bunch for my my table.  Never normally bother with flowers but goin them uplifting 

Xxxx


----------



## Melange (Dec 10, 2015)

Nenee, my transfer was 12th February, I'm 5dp4dt. My OTD is the 26th - my clinic definitely has a late testing policy, they play it very safe with these things... 
Since I had my HCG trigger on the 6th, I'm guessing it should be out of my system by this Friday, so I will poas on Sunday (9dp4dt), if I can hold out that long, that is.

I'm glad now that I decided to go back to work this week as otherwise I'd drive myself nuts. Work provides at least a bit of distraction, haha! (Although I work from home so I still have plenty of time to google symptoms, which I should really stop doing...) 

... and to add to the joy, I'm bloated, gassy (TMI, sorry) and having "AF" cramps all day.  

Hope everyone else is faring better than me!   xx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Angel delight thanks Hun very reassuring  do you you'se that way now.. Xx

Nene thanks darl I'm 2dp 5dt too abd I'm nit bloated either but out it down to it being a frozen cycle and not having a stimming phase... X

Señorita I am seriously thirsty but I always am I could drink the sea dry at times.. X


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm not this time around due to piles from my last pregnancy    

Nene, thanks. My blood test with the clinic is on Friday but I always get impatient haha.

Good luck people testing tomorrow x


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

Im only 4dpt but feels like a life time he he . Had a chat with hubby and he says we can test Sunday when I will be 8dpt. I'm not feeling positive today. Will try and get my positivity back tomorrow ! 

Good luck to everybody testing tomorrow . Can't wait to hear your results .


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

Evening, sorry ladies I am panicking, I have been extremely snappy with DP last couple of days like I usually get the week before AF is due.  Has anyone with a BFP had This PMT symptom?  I think it is too early to implant, I am 3dp5dt.  Any advise is extremely welcome xxxxx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Nenee don't worry lovely the meds ie cyclogest and progesterone can cause hormone changes so it can be normal for you to feel that way.. It doesn't mean af will show her ugly face stay positive  3dp 5dt is the perfect time for your embie to start implanting  xxx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Ok, so I tested this morning, 8dp5dt - no second line for me today. I know it's still early, and this mornings experience has put me off doing any more tests. OTD is Monday which will be a crappy day to see my next negative so I'll test again on Sunday and hope Bob gets a move on. On a better note, still no signs of AF. Normally I know that she's coming from a week out, but nothing.

Lolisita, did you test this morning?

xx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Hayze it's still early Hun you still have a few days to go  so remain positive,, got my fx that you get your bfp on otd xx


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

I retested today 12dp2dt and it's a BFP 2to3 weeks on CBDIGI.  My otd is tomorrow with blood test at 8am. Should I believe this now. Can a clear blue get it wrong? I've had cramps throughout the 2ww 
What's the chances of miscarriage a's only 4weeks? Just a panic freak. Can it be a chemical if I saw weeks increase from 1to2 to 2to3 as not sure how reliable week indicators are


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Morning laidies.

I have a problem please help me.

I test in the morning with early pregnancy test from lloyds pharmacy and is a very very faint line or is my head. Do you think that i can test again with clear blue dogital or to wait until tomorow

I am in 8dp3et. I account the day with transfer as well.

Thanknyou xxxx


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Tanidha, that sounds good to me. My chemical went down, not up 

Hayze, I also tested this morning and got a BFN @ 8dp5dt, my blood test is tomorrow. 

Hello everyone else, good luck today....

Alecsi, you can test today but it's better to test first thing as the wee is stronger.


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow, Angel, they test early. However the blood test is more reliable than the htp anyway. I've heard of many women who test negative with htp but very much positive with the blood test. Good luck for tomorrow. My clinic don't do the blood test. 

Alecsi, you're still really early so the morning wee is likely to be better/stronger/clearer. 

xx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

I will test to.orow morning again; i hope to dont be my mind but naw haw god will want 

Thank you very much xxxx


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

Stay positive Angel and hayze it's still early days . I'm still not feeling positive today. I didn't think the tww would be this hard lol. Any tips on taking your mind off it ?


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Alecsi I hope your next test is a stronger bfp  

Welsh sweetie I no what you mean I'm kinda of the same. It so hard we know it was ok when the embryo was put back in but now we have our doubts and the not having clue to contended with.. Stay strong  try keeping distracted it's helped me Abit xx 

Afm I'm 3dp a 5dt and not feeling much at all not had many side effect off the cyclogest either I'm hoping the cramps I've had are from those and not my af but that's it no sore boobs nothing which I've had before on these.., need to get out the house and see people as I'm slowing turning into a Google-aholic... Anyone else not feeling much? 
Also can I ask you ladies a question my last period was the 21st of jan whilst down regging on busereline, I had a week longer on progynova as my lining wasn't thinking up so would my expected period go off my last cycle every 28 days or would it totally change because of meds xx 

Hope everyone is well today  

Good luck Lolista if you've tested  xxxx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello x Sorry - it is so hard to keep up with the thread as there are so many on here. I want to say congratulations to all the BFPs and hope everyone is hanging in there!!

AFM - I got a BFP on a FRER yesterday PM (6dp5dt) and feel happy but my last 2 BFPs ended in miscarraiges at 5 weeks, so I just feel like another '2ww' is about to start. I am glad to have been given the chance though x So I'm still    here.

Jenny xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Congrats Jennyes over the moon for you, it's a good sign that things are going well for you to get a strong line at pm  can I ask if you had any symptoms xx


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Fantastic Jennyes!! 
I am in the same position, hoping that it sticks. 
Got to t
Just take every day as it comes! 

And for those that have tested on day 8, yes this is early. You are still in the game!!!


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks DaisyBoo, that was exactly what I needed to hear at just the right time. Am now settling down to a book - The Life-Changing Magic of Tidying. That should take my mind off of things for a while


----------



## Lily-rose78 (Feb 16, 2016)

hey Ladies, 
so my OTD was today and i got a BFN .. but my clinic told me to continue with the Cyclogest and to come back for another blood test in 2 days  ...  hoping for the best but not feeling very positive 

has anyone had this happen to them and ended up with a BFP ?? or should i just except the fact I'm not pregnant


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Hayze & Kirsty - thanks for asking girls 

I have tested this morning 8dp 5dt and it is negative   I have no symptoms so It would make sence. I know it is early, but frer test is very sensitive and would at least show a faint line?

Hayze - I am sorry hun,but you still have hope as it is early. Let's try to stay positive, even tho I know it is hard. Xx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lolisita -   I have been there many times and I know how it feels. However, although not good, it is still early and it is certainly possible to get a positive later than that! So you are not out yet.

Lilly-Rose78 -    Sorry to hear of your BFN today - it's so hard! So you are about 12dp3dt (or 15dpo) - I would say although not good, there is still a chance, otherwise your clinic would not have suggested another blood test. You could have a late implanter in there, I think the next few days just give that a chance, which is worth a shot. I think you should start to accept that this may not have worked, but don't lose all hope just yet. It sounds like you did well this cycle - so that is very, very good news for future cycles. I'm sure it will happen for you! 

chriskirsty - Not a lot of symptoms till yesterday. at 3,4,5dpt I was feeling very NOT pregnant. I had some gassy type crampy feelings on and off - mainly off! (.)(.) have been sore all the way through. At 5dp5dt they felt small! Yesterday, the gassy cramp feelings were there all day and I felt sort of like I was coming down with something. I had some queasiness starting at 5dp5dt but honestly it could have all been in my head or due to the gestone. My (.)(.) now feel bigger

DaisyBoo - It certainly takes the excitement of the positive doesn't it? The last time I was still excited because I thought - it can't happen twice! How wrong was I?  This time, I know anything can happen (well to me anyway!) so I am feeling very cautious, not even cautiously optimistic - just cautious. This is definitely just like the start of the 2ww for me.

Jenny xxx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Lolisita - that's what I thought about the frer, so I had a good look at their reviews on loads of websites (to make myself feel better). Whilst it's true they work well for some, there's enough people they don't work for. It's not time to give up yet. Next test for me: Sunday with a clear blue. Stay strong hon xx


----------



## Lily-rose78 (Feb 16, 2016)

hey Jenny
I'm 12dp3dt had the pains and the cramps but no bleeding or spotting .. so not sure what to think .. i had a strong feeling i am pregnant until today  

feeling really sad now .. but still have a small hope for the test on Sat .. is that crazy to still hope for a BFP


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Lily-Rose - Was your BFN a blood test or a pregnancy test? X No there is absolutely no craziness in still hoping for a BFP. Like I said - there is still a chance!


----------



## Lily-rose78 (Feb 16, 2016)

Jenny it was a blood test BFN .. thats whats scaring me


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Lily rose I was going to ask the same question was it a blood test the reason I asked was my hcg level came back at 39 and clinic wouldn't confirm pregnancy as they like it above 50 so I was told the extra two days would be telling for me unfortunately mine went down and it wasn't till the second test they confirmed a chem pg a very early mc, but they were just as hopeful it would go up too good luck darl xx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Did they give u a hcg reading darl? Xx


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Lolista and Lily Rose - sorry to hear it hasn't been great news but do hang in there. Like Jenney says it could be a later implanter but I also don't want to give false hope but day 8 is still early! 

Jenney congratulations! But what us FRER? 

I am still to scared to do a test at home and just going to wait until Monday. I keep getting pains down there but they are nothing like AF pains so I don't know what to think. I am tired too. Also only have enough drugs to get me through to Sunday night. What happens post the blood test? Do you still have to carry on with the drugs and stuff? If so I wonder if I will jinx it by stocking up before I leave.


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Señorita frer is the pregnancy test first response early response  
Is yours a fresh cycle Hun? If so the drugs wouldn't need to be continued but if it's frozen most clinics keep you going till 12 weeks of pregnancy xx


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Ah thanks Chriskirsty. Not sure I have any of them lying around the house - I def have clearblue. How many days post transfer am I if I had transfer done last Wednesday? Is today day 7 or day 8?
Mine is a fresh cycle but I remember them saying they would most probably continue me on the progesterone until 12 weeks as I miscarried last time. I am not sure about the rest of the drugs.


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Your 8 my lovely  when are you testing? Ohh right well if you get a bfp on the day your clinic will prescribe you more fx for you xx


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Jennyes - thank you hun. Have u ever had negative result that later on went to positive?  X Congrats on your bfp! 

Hayze- thanks hun, I am going to retest on Sunday to, which is my OTD. I will be testing with clearblue as well. Are u at the same stage as me ? When did u have your transfer ? I will keep my fingers crosses for both of us   x

Senorita- thank u , yes I guess it is still early , I really hope it is a late implanter.  I did think tho that blastocyst has to implant between day 1-5   X


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Lolisita, I had 1 day 5 morula put in on Weds 10th, so we kind of are at the same place. My OTD is Monday but I'm not sure if that's just my clinic not wanting you to test and then not be able to get hold of them. I'm testing Sunday but Monday will be a last resort test. 

My mum never showed up on a hpt until she was 5 weeks, and she's had 4 kids. I'm determined not to worry too much until I KNOW it's over. At the moment it's still all Unknown. Fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Lolista i am thinking to you xxxxx

Girls We need to still hope
I just look again naw to my test the line naw is a bit stronger. But we will se tomorow.

Xxxx


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

My official test date is Monday - looks like a few of us here are in on Monday. I will be ensuring my phone is glued to me that day...


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

My OTD is Monday, but I might get beta on Saturday or Tuesday instead as I can't go on Monday


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Hayse still hope maybe will be ok for all of us xxxxx


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Hayze- Yeah could be because Sunday they are close. Makes sence. I am going to buy some clear blue tests today cos I think first response already did it is job.
I am keeping my fingers crossed for us xx

Alesci- thanks sweetie. I am sure it will get stronger for u, line is a line tho. It is defo positive   xx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Hayze and lolista I've already wrote you both note but just wanted to say on the time Line of a embryo transfer it does say hcg isn't strong enough to be picked up on a hpt untill 9 dpt do even with frer it's still early.. Xxx


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

This might help. REMEMBER, it is just a rough guide. Human bodies don't work to an exact schedule 
3-Day Transfer
Days Past Transfer (DPT) 
*One - The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
*Two - The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
*Three - The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
*Four - The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
*Five- The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
*Six Implantation continues
*Seven- Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop*
*Eight - Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
*Nine - Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
*Ten - Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
*Eleven - Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy

5-Day Transfer
Days Past Transfer (DPT) 
One- The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two -The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three- The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four - Implantation continues
Five- Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six - Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven- Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight -Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine - Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

I've got 6 days until test day. I used a first response fast result test this morning...and there is a pink line! It is very very faint. Could this be the trigger?

I've been using internet cheapies which showed the trigger is out my system, and this was my first time using FRER. I used a cheapie HPT after and this is a BFN but I know FRER is more sensitive.

Driving myself crazy!!

x

P.S. I'm 8dpiui and 10days post trigger x


----------



## Rosebud2016 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I hope you don't mind me barging in here, but I'm freaking out and could do with some ladies in a similar situation to talk to, if you wouldn't mind?  

I had my first ICSI IVF at the beginning of the month. ET was on 6th Feb. OTD isn't until 20th Feb. However I started testing at 6dp5dt and getting BFPs. Including a pretty strong line on a FRER on 14th Feb (8dp5dt)- cue excitement and elation.

However- I've just had my first beta result back (taken on 9dp5dt at my GPs request) and it was only 25.8  

This is really bad news isn't it? I've had another beta done today and have to have another on OTD. I'm feeling so sad!


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

It's not bad news a beta is dependant on its doubling rate.it's a number and has to start somewhere. What's key is the beta you get on the second test. Everything crossed it doubles fine. I had a beta of 91 six years ago and had a healthy baby. My friend had a beta at nearly 400 and she miscarried so don't get hooked on high or low numbers


----------



## Rosebud2016 (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks Tanisha- I know you are right. But the irrational side of brain is convinced something is wrong. I have definitely learnt my lesson- I wont test before OTD again!

Good luck with your testing tomorrow x


----------



## Giftcard (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I'm new here... 12 days to go until OTD.
We did home insemination with donor sperm on Tuesday and I know it's only Thursday today but I feel strange today... I don't want to think too much of it, especially coz I had so many other 2ww (normal ttc) where I thought I had symptoms.

So today I have lower back pain (started last night). I had period type cramping for a bit. I'm bloated. I'm also extremely tired and had to have naps at work the last 2 days.

Anyone else experiencing that??

I have read up that one can actually have some symptoms right from fertilisation, as hormone levels do change in the body (estrogen, progesteron)... But 2 days post ovulation?

Maybe I'm just expecting a big business on the toilet...  

Btw, I gave my box of pregnancy tests to my DH and told him to hide them somewhere where I won't find or have access to them. I know otherwise I'd probably be testing already tonight


----------



## dolly132 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi gift card

We are also using donor sperm with home insemination. We did Ai on Saturday. I had ovary pains on Sunday which I have put down to ovulation. I have been very tired and achey this week and my skin feels sensitive. I'm trying not to read into it all. I've also had quite a bit of back pain. 

We have 6 days till we can test and this 2ww is driving us mad


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

If it helps anyone, just found this information:

implantation begins in 80% of cases between 6dpo  (1dp5dt, 3dp3dt) - 10dpo (5dp5dt, 7dp3dt).

In 20% of cases it implants 11dpo (6dp5dt, 8dp5dt) - 12dpo (7dp5dt, 9dp5dt)

It can then take up 1-3 days to implant, 1-2 days for enough to be picked up by blood test OR 2-4 days for the HCG to be processed by the kidneys so that it can be picked up by a urine test.

SO - maximum time for blood test to return anything could be 17dpo (12dp5dt, 14dp5dt) if implantation occurred on 12dpo, took 3 days, then 2 days to be picked up X

Jenny


----------



## Perpetualwanderer (May 1, 2013)

It's OTD & AF arrived today   I will do a test when I get home to check it isn't another chemical but it's a no for us this month. As usual feel quite devastated. I knew it wasn't looking good on about 9dpiui when all the AF symptoms started. :-(


We are toying with going the Cryos this month at home as we want to try a new donor. Will chat to the wife tonight and make a decision. 

Good luck to the rest of the lovely Feb ladies, I genuinely hope you have better luck than us!


----------



## Giftcard (Sep 23, 2015)

Perpetual wanderer, sorry to hear about your news  I hope you will get your BFP soon x

Dolly, thanks for your reply. I wasn't expecting to ovulate until sometime between today and next week but I suddenly got ovulation pain on the right side on Tuesday late evening, did OPK which was positive (few hours earlier it wasn't), so we decided to give it a go. I also had a bit of O pain on on the left side on Wednesday morning, so I'm not sure what was going on. OPK still positive in the morning but back to negative in the afternoon.. I panicked a bit that maybe I ovulated later than I thought and the sperm had to sit around and wait for too long (and die)...so I really hope that my body (or imagination...) is tryin to tell me something good!
I'm jealous you only have 6 days to go


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Could a pregnancy test (the superdrug sensitive 10mlu) test be picking up the trigger 10 days post trigger?


----------



## dolly132 (Feb 15, 2016)

Giftcard - my ovulation came as a shock also. I was expecting to ovulate on the 17th and we had gone away for the weekend and had to get out donor to travel an extra hour to get to us. Sperm can live in the female body for a week so don't panic about them waiting around.
This is our first 2ww and I can't wait to test....We have put off starting a family for a few years due to life circumstances so I'm very ready to be pregnant.


----------



## ladyindubai (Feb 17, 2016)

CharlotteL said:


> Could a pregnancy test (the superdrug sensitive 10mlu) test be picking up the trigger 10 days post trigger?


I think it depends on what dose the trigger was.
I had a dose of HCG (pregnyl 1500) 4dp4dt as my progesterone was lower than they wanted.

Ive been trying to figure out if my Positive home tests are from the pregnyl or from embryo. Ive been doing daily tests and the positive line appeared the day ofter the hcg injection and has never gone away. Its been 6 days.

3 days after the injection I had a beta hcg blood test and my level came back at hcg- 47. I also did a clear blue digital test which said pregnant 1-2. (unsure if that level was from injection or baby) I used that as my baseline to know if my hcg goes up or down/same until my second beta hcg blood test which is sunday. (I'm very impatient and can't wait!!!) This morning it went up to 'pregnant 2-3' which makes me think the hcg is going up from baby as the the injection hcg would be going down. clear blue digital guidelines says that if you get 2-3w on the test hcg levels would be above 100. Its been 14dpo now and 10dp4dt.


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Jenny, thank you so much for that. I'm pretty sure something was happening for me on Sunday (stabby pains in the right place) but it's impossible to tell if that was implantation starting or finishing (or even implantation at all). Just shows that you can't guess these things and that I need to just get on with life until I definitely know one way or the other.

So sorry to hear your news *perpetual* x


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

I done 2 tests and both negative. Not a faint line today. So yesterday i dont know what it was.no hope for me anymore , i wait for my period; i am so disippinted and i feel so bad😩😩😩😩


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Perpetual i know haw y feel because inam in the same situation or worst. Uesterday i had a fai t line and i was so optimistic, today nothing. Yesterday i had period pains so naw i know that my period need to came. I am feeling devasted😢


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

*Alecsi *sorry about your news. Take time for yourself.

*Jenny * thank you for that.

Good luck *Dolly and Giftcard*

*Perpetual *so sorry.

*Rosebud *as long as the levels are a lot higher on your next test, you will be ok. It's all so stressful isn't it? Good luck x

AFM, another BFN this morning. Blood test later which seems a bit if a waste of time.

Hello everyone I've missed, there's so much going on here  Wishing everyone all the best.


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

So sorry to hear your news, Alecsi, Angel Delight and perpetualwanderer


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

So sorry Alecsi angel delight and perpetualwander.. This journey is so hard I've been where you all have so I
Can only imagine how your all feeling.. Know I'm thinking of you and sending hugs  

Hayze and Lolista how are you girls today?? 

Afm woke up today feeling ill dh felt like he was getting cold yesterday and now I've woken up feeling sick and dizzy not massively but I do feel worried he's passed bugs on yo me and totally worried it's going to be a bfn for me too, I don't have sore boobs nothing's., shouldn't I have this from the cyclogest at least? I'm praying for a miracle.. And why is it when your in the 2ww do you somehow forget how you normally feel in the run up to your af.., grrrr xxx


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

Sorry for your news girls sending you big hugs!!

I stupidly did a test this morning and guess what bfn! I know it's very early for me but still feel down about it .


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Welshsweetie, it's so hard not to test, and although we all know that it's early and so not reliable if it's a bfn, we al, hope everything happened early and will get a bfp. It's hard to not be down when it doesn't happen as we'd hoped.  Did you see Jenny's post on here yesterday?  I keep looking back to that whenever I'm feeling down. 

Alecsi, Angel and perpetual, so sorry. 

Kirsty, I'm ok.  Tummy ache last night, couldn't decide if it Af related or not. I'm just trying to get on with life now.  If it happens, it happens. If it doesn't, we'll have another go.  I really want it to happen, but have a plan for hair roots and house painting if it doesn't. Doesn't help that OH has another interview today, so it was quite a late and restless night. Anyway, Deadpool at the cinema and a meal out tonight. 

xx


----------



## mcstamp (Oct 28, 2013)

Alecsi said:


> I done 2 tests and both negative. Not a faint line today. So yesterday i dont know what it was.no hope for me anymore , i wait for my period; i am so disippinted and i feel so bad&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;


Hi Alecsi, what's your OTD? I remember your transfer was after mine and I'm not near OTD yet? So it is possible that you have tested too early and the faint line you got yesterday was from trigger shot of HCG.

Just a thought! Hope you are feeling a bit better and everyone else on here too x


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Welsh sweetie how many days post transfer are u!? It could all change  xx 

Hayze you sound in a better place  it's so hard because at times it feels like this journey is our whole life's and as much as we want it to work we have to remember there are other things going on and it's just apart of our lives  and we can all try again  we don't try for the garantee but the possibility which we no from the start but it's so easy to live breathe and think Ivf.. I really hope your night out is a welcome distraction xxx


----------



## Lily-rose78 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey Ladies ..
Congrats for all the BFP .. and big hugs for the BFN i know how it feels ..   
My OTD was yesterday (12dpt3dt) did my blood test and it was bfn .. but was told to keep taking the meds and come back for anothe test tomorrow. .
Not sure if the clinic is doing this cause there is still hope or its only to convince me that its over !!!

Since last night i've been having strong pains like AF pains but no bleeding .. had a small  yellow brownish spot .. and thats all. . The pain hasn't stopped till now .. its like stabing pain 
Im not sure what to think of this .. im so confused .. is there still a chance for a bfp tomorrow?


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

I am only 6dp5dt but i just know that it has failed. I feel like af is on her way and just had the smallest of spotting . Feeling so down .


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

modify
2WW February 2016
« Reply #469 on: Yesterday at 11:26 »
QuoteModifyRemove
Lily rose I was going to ask the same question was it a blood test the reason I asked was my hcg level came back at 39 and clinic wouldn't confirm pregnancy as they like it above 50 so I was told the extra two days would be telling for me unfortunately mine went down and it wasn't till the second test they confirmed a chem pg a very early mc, but they were just as hopeful it would go up too good luck darl xx
I dunno if you missed this yesterday  

Welsh sweetie when did u have spotting Hun? It could be implantation.. Your not out at all 6dp is to early to show up in a pg test Hun think positive  whet test did you use? It's only fro
Today that the placenta secrets hcg into the blood stream so it wouldnt be high enough yet to get a reading xx


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

I used clear blue . I know it's too early but really feel like af is on its way. I had some spotting just now it was the smallest amount could hardly see it . When would my period be due? Would it be my usual time or would it have changed now ?


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Welsh sweetie it will of changed  the way it's been said to me is you take your new ovulation date and add 14 days  do my af is due on my otd but cyclogest can hold it off.. And I've seen lots of ladies have bleeding in 6dp as implantation did u have a day 5 transfer?? Xx


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes I had a 5dt. I really hope it's implantation bleeding but deep down I just know it hasn't worked this time for me .


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

I no what you mean I've felt like that aswell Hun but right now we are both still in so we need to keep that in our minds aswell.. Will u carry on testing xx


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks Hun. No I don't think I will carry on testing I will wait until otd. Easier said than done though. How many days are you ?


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

I'm 4dp a 5dt today and I'm not feeling much at all.. I really don't think you have anything to worry about you no you tested to early.. And if it's a tiny bit of blood that's a good sign to me good luck xxx


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Welshsweetie, you are testing too early!!

I had cramps from 4dp to 7dp and spotting for 3 days. I got a 'pregnant 1-2' on a clearblue at 8dp5dt. And I think that is early!!

Relax, the cramps could be the embryo settling in.


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks chriskirsty and daisyboo. I hope your right! I will get my positive head back on, once I find it!
I really didn't think these two weeks would be this difficult! Still have a week before my otd!


----------



## Jambi (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi ladies, 
room for one more to join in the wait ?  My otd is 2nd of March so not sure if i should be on a march tww or feb (as most of my waiting time will be done in Feb)  . I am only 2dp5dt so mega early days.
Great news for the BFPs on here ladies congrats, and sympathy and   for the BFNs.  I was feeling really ridiculously positive up until transfer and now not feeling positive at all.  Just trying to find a way to pass the next 12 days without going stir crazy.


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Welcome Jambi  wishing you all the luck in the world Hun., my test date seems so early compared to everyone else's I'm only 2 days a head of you and my otd is the 24th strange isn't it.. Really hope this is your time Hun and you get your bfp ) xxx


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome Jambi and good luck 😀 
I felt the same as you was so positive up until a few days ago. We had such positive results all the way through our treatment and transfer day was such an amazing experience ! 
Then we are left to just wait! Try and keep yourself busy. I havnt done a lot this week and I wish I had planned to do more things or see friends as I have driven myself crazy. Xx


----------



## Jambi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Ladies for the lovely welcome. Fingers xd for positive news for you. honestly the waiting is the worst bit isnt it its making me go a little loopy,  I wish I had planned lots of activities too, I'm supposed to be studying but I cant get my head round it every time I open a book I wander off and start looking at another board.


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

It's difficult to switch off isn't it . I was so positive on transfer day Especially as we had 5 blastocysts frozen. But every day my positivity has disappeared a little. I didn't bother much with these forums at the beginning but they have really helped me now . Everyone is so nice and have helped me stay sane this morning lol .


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies, can I join please? Had two blasts (one hatching and one expanded) transferred yesterday, Feb 18th.  Don't feel a thing yet.  I'm telling myself that I should be feeling implantation of some sort by now (given that the lasts were hatching and expanded) - yet I can't lie. I feel nothing! 

My test day is Feb 28th.  Fingers crossed for everyone! Xx


----------



## JosieP (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi Lara,

I was only a 3 day transfer but I felt stabbing pains which I thought might be implementation six days after transfer which seems to be fairly normal. So even at hatching stage you'd still have quite a few days to go before feeling anything. I spent most of the two weeks convinced mine hadn't worked and i got a bfp so try to stay chilled and remember each of our bodies are so different that we'll all feel different things. Good luck.


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

Still spotting had blood test today 13p2dt and got beta of 700. Now back on 4th March for a scan. I'm living in fear another long 2weeks. Does beta sound OK?


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Tanisha - that beta is fantastic.  On my successful pregnancy I had a beta of around 300 at the same time.  I also had spotting that lasted from about 9dp2dt to 18dp2dt so about 9 days! I know it's awful though but it is a symptom of early pregnancy. 

I am also petrified after positive at 6dp5dt.  Unfortunately my clinic don't scan till 7-8 weeks so a long wait till then x


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Mcstamp my otd is 24 feb. But i have period pains like crazy, i am sure that my period will came.i am not so lucky my implantation to be late and to have a chance.i done today the early test who can detect you pregnancy up to 6 days and nothing, so .......i think is done for me. I am going hour to hour to toilet to ckeck my self and i am working as well. I wait for my bloody periodperio

Good luck to you laidies xxxx


----------



## CeeBee3 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi,

I had a day 5 frozen embryo transfer and have just had first hcg result back (taken 18 days after transfer) and this was 355. I know this is technically within range, however everything I am reading points towards an unfavourable outcome with a level this low.

Does anyone have any similar stories and outcome to share please?

My last IVF cycle ended in a blighted ovum , however levels were much higher with that.

Thanks


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi ladies, I am 5dp5dt and have a stabbing pain down one side, also (tmi warning) I have a clear stretchy discharge, has anyone else had this?  On my last cycle I started spotting 6dp5dt and really worried AF will show again.  

Sorry ladies with a BfN


----------



## Giftcard (Sep 23, 2015)

11 days till OTD...
Today my lower backache is a constant dull pain. I actually left work early and went home in order to work from home but with a hot water bottle at my back.
If this is not pregnancy related then I should probably worry about having something wrong with my spine or kidneys... :/ I hope it's early symptoms!
(If it IS pregnancy related, then I am not looking forward to the next 9 months, lol)

I am thinking of testing slightly earlier than 2 weeks, as I usually get spotting already 7-8 days post O and the full AF 2 days after that...

Small Symptom Diary:
- Day of insemination(CD17): Afternoon: neg OPK (faint line). Evening: O pain (right), OPKs positive, pain increasing. --> Insemination
- 2ww day 1: Morning: O pain (left), OPK positive. Afternoon: extreme tiredness. Evening: OPK negative (no line), slight back pain, some O-type pain right. 
- Day 2: Noon: period-type cramping for a minute, extreme tiredness. Lower back pain all day on and off. Bloated from early afternoon till bedtime.
- Day 3: Morning: slightly nauseous, slightly bloated. Lower back pain all day. Bit of light/clear discharge. Evening: teeny tiny bit of brown spotting. Late evening: very bloated,proper spotting


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Alesci- You are testing way too early hun. Be positive and test on your OTD x

Lily- rose - AF type pains is a symptom oF pregnant as well. Good luck for your blood test tomorrow! X

Welshsweetie - spotting could be an implantation. AF type pains is a sign of pregnancy as well as AF. Stay positive x

Chriskirsty - I am trying to stay positive and believe, it is hard tho x How are u feeling ?

Sorry if I missed anyone  

AFM- I've started spotting brown not long ago, few drops and when I wiped  ( sorry tmi) . I am 9dp 5dt Could it be a late implantation?  Is there such a thing as such a late implantation  Or is the AF on the way, dont know what to think xx


----------



## LouiseE (Jan 28, 2016)

Currently half way through 2WW and doing Clexane injections daily.  Starting to struggle with them, bruising and more painful every day to insert needle. Is this normal?  Anyone else have issues with them?  . Any advice/tips would be extremely helpful


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

Hi LouiseE, I am having 2 clexane a day, one am and one pm. Tummy looks like a pin cushion! Only tip I can give is to alternate sides and not to rub it afterwards. Try and lay down for 10 mins till it passes. It will all be worth it if we get that BFP!


----------



## LouiseE (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks BubbleChiu! Think I could draw a join the dots picture on my tummy!  Will try the resting for 10 mins after, and no rubbing.


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Morning laidies.

Lolisita i will try to stay positive.last night i thought that i will die. I had very bad periods pain; i took 2 paracetamols and the pain was still there; i was to the toilet 100 times to see if my period came. I hope to be ok today because that pains was really bad.

Xxxx


----------



## Lily-rose78 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey Ladies. .
Did my second blood test today and it was a bfn .. im so sad and cant stop crying .. i really felt like i was pregnant. .  
But even with all the we are determined to start again as soon as we can .. well as soon as AF comes .. 
Anyone know how long do i need to wait before starting IVF again ? I mean can i start when AF starts or do i need to wait till 2nd cycle ?


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry lilly rose. 😔  Sam thing happened to me my las cycle - I was so sure I was pregnant as I had all the symptoms it seemed.  It feels almost more cruel when you're body seems to be telling you one thing and yet it's another.  I'm so sorry.  

I think how fast you can go again depends on your clinic.  Ring them and see what they say.  In the meantime, try to take some time out to heal. Xx


----------



## dolly132 (Feb 15, 2016)

Morning ladies.

So sorry for your bfn lily-rose78.   

I'm feeling very low and negative today. I have had a dull ache in my tummy all morning and my boobs are not sore yet which is unusual if af was on her way  next week but I feel like it's not worked this month and I know it's only our first try but I just feel down about it today.


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

I am so sorry Lily Rose 
Be kind to yourself and take time to grieve. 
I hear some clinics say 3 cycles, or sooner for a FET. Check with them though.


----------



## Nellie321 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi ladies! Wondering if I can join you. I've just had two embies put in this morning. One 8 cell medium grade and a 4 cell top grade on a 3dt. My OTD is 2nd March (seems too soon to me?!). 

I've only read back a little and wanted to say to Lily-rose I'm so sorry you got a bfn. Take time to heal. On my last cycle my follow up was 5 weeks after my mc and I was cleared to start again the following month so it was 2 cycles for me but that was a mc.  See what your clinic say  x 

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Bell2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi all, I'm very late to join. I can test on Monday (14 days post EC) but I plan on waiting till Wednesday if I can as if it's negative on Monday the clinic want me to test again Wednesday and I don't think I could handle that knowing it was a negative but having a tiny bit of hope for twos days. They said it's fine to just test on Wednesday. I took the exact same approach last time and managed to wait the extra two days. 
To all those symptom checking - I just wanted to mention that I didn't have any symptoms at all last time but I did get a BFP. In fact I didn't really have any pregnancy symptoms throughout most the pregnancy and even had a bleed at 10 weeks but all was fine so try not to worry if you don't "feel pregnant" that doesn't mean you aren't. 

Sending love to all those with BFN 
Wishing a smooth journey from here on for those with BFP

I shall be trying to stay calm, positive but realistic and of course ever hopeful that I can be as lucky this time as I was last time, not only because I would love another child but because I know my lo would love a younger sibling  💕🙏🏻


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Best of luck Belle. . I don't feel pregnant AT ALL, so I love to hear stories about successes with no symptoms.  I'm not 2 days past my transfer.  

When are most people testing. I'm planning to test 9 days past transfer (which is technically I guess 14dpo).  When is everyone else testing?


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Ladies I need your help !! 

I've stupidly did a test about an Hour ago on a boots own brand 4dsys early test  and got a bfn at 5dp a 5dt I'm in bits I've cried with my mam the past hour.., is there any hope for me I've googled it And some people get the bfp at this stage I feel devastated xx


----------



## Bell2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nellie - 2nd March sounds about right - good luck xx
Chriskirsty - what does 5dp 5dt mean? I'm rubbish with the appreviations. When were you told to test? If you've tested early then there's a chance it could become a BFP. Also as its now the afternoon that makes it more likely to get a negative result, especially if you've already been to the loo a few times today and had a few drinks already. (That happened to me when I'd had a BFP 3 years ago and "just for fun" a few days later decided to do another test but in the evening and it was a BFN! Bought 6 tests later that night and did them all the next morning and they were BFP again) There is still some hope,  I wish you luck xxx


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Chriskirsty, the only people I've heard of getting BFP's that early are people that were pregnant with twins.  I think that 5dp5dt is really too early. I don't think HCG is usually detectable before 9 days past 5 day transfer.  Inthink you're still in the game! X


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

5dp a 5dt Means I'm 5 day past a 5 day transfer today my otd isn't till Wednesday thank you ladies I have totally lost hope xx


----------



## Giftcard (Sep 23, 2015)

Anyone else having increasingly greasy hair in their 2ww? I just had a shower a couple of hours ago and my hair feels greasy already!  


(4DPO)


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Alecsi- Stay strong huni, AF type pains even the strongest ones could still indicate pregnancy x

Chriskirsty - Sweetie, you are testing way to early, especially on boots test, the are not sensitive at all. With my natural pregnancy I tested on boots test 3 days past my period day and I got the faintest line,that u couldn't almost see. Next day I tested on frer and it was positive with 2 strong lines. Be positive huni, stay strong! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. Aw huni I was crying on my mum's shoulder today too, lots of huggs xx

I tested this morning 10 dp 5dt and got a negative, brown spotting turned into red but stopped at the moment. I think maybe all the drugs messed up my cycle that's why it is happening and AF will arrive soon xx


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

I have done another clearblue digital test and this time it reads 'pregnant 2-3' (it was 1-2 on Tuesday), so hopefully that means hcg is going up nicely! 😊  I am 12dp5dt now. 
Beta test on Tuesday! 😁

Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow morning!! Xxxx


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Nellie, 5dp is too early, wait until at least 10dp

Lolisita, I had spotting from 6dp5dt to 9dp5dt. It only fully stopped yesterday evening (10dp5dt)


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Has anyone here got any experience with superdrug pregnancy tests?

I've done 4 which came up as a BFP. Some people say they're amazing and some say they are awful for false positives?

Thanks x


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Daisyboo- Did you have brown or red spotting?  Xx


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Lolisita, it was brown, turning to lighter pink towards the end. I assume it was implantation bleeding.


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

This page has some great information on spotting, lolisita
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284798.0


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Lolisita will u test again if your bleeding doesn't continue?? With your otd not being untill tomorrow 


Charlotte I wouldnt worry 4 sounds promising to me  

went to put that test in the bin and it had an 2nd line an evaporation line I thought why can't a see one for real am trying to stay positive but it's so hard.., I don't be testing again it's to hard I'll wait till beta on Wednesday xxx


----------



## A123 (May 27, 2011)

Hi Charlotte.

I used super drug early result tests and got a false positive last cycle. Sadly, it was a false as the next tests I used to clarify were all negative   I got my period a few days later.  

BUT I would say if you have had 4 positive tests then that is really good news and congratulations are in order xxx


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you so much for your replies.

I have also had 2 super faint positives on FRER. 

2 positives on lloyds pharmacy tests too but they went positive after the time limit.

Very weird!!

A123 did you just do the one or did you try another superdrug test?


----------



## isla_hope (Feb 7, 2016)

Popping back in to say I got my BFP on my OTD  

Congrats to all those who have recently got their BFPs and massive hugs to those who have received the brutal BFN. Hoping this works out for us this time after years of BFN.


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Congratulations isla_hope!!


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Lolisita i dont know of i can stay strong anymore; after yesterday in pain tonight i had a bit discharge . For the minite is not blood but i will see tomorow. I had my transfer on 11 feb so is 9 dp3et. I am feeling really disipointed and bad. Xx


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi, can I just ask a quick question, does anyone know when AF is due?  I have started spotting again x


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Nene the way it was said  to me was 14 days past egg collection dunno how correct that is.. Could it it be implantation bleeding xxxx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi ladies. 

Congrats on all the BFPs and big hugs to the BFNs.

My OTD is tomorrow but I tested this morning. BFN here. 11dp5dt. I'll test again tomorrow because I'm supposed to, but I'm not expecting any miracles. Absolutely gutted.


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

So sorry to hear that, Hayze


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Chriskirsty, I am about 11/12 days past collection.  I started spotting day six after transfer last time, it was more brown last time, this time it's a watery red (sorry that was waaay too much tmi!) when I was down regging I kept getting hot sweats and they started again yesterday, like my hormone level is dropping maybe?

How are you getting on, been trying to keep busy so not really been coming in here much as I was starting to obsess haha xxx


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry Hayze!   Xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Nenee maybe it's implantation bleeding  I had those hot flushes and was worried my hormone level wS dropping to I rang my clinic and they said its very normal After ec especially after a high level of eggs have been collected.. Estrogen levels drop as your body recovers from it, it reassured me at the time.., I'm ok stopping away from tests now learnt my lesson yesterday, list Abit of hope I must say but we will see what otd brings on Wednesday    xxx


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks chriskirsty, which day did you test? Not long to wait now.  My OTD is not until Saturday, I am 7dp5dt transfer today, was thinking of testing Tuesday/Wednesday if the bleeding continues... Seems to have stopped now  .  The things we do eh! Xxxx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

My period is here laidies. Start a but spotting last night , nothing in the morning but naw i was to toilet and when i wipe it was pink. My otd is on 24, but i dont have any chance. I had all the symptoms , so never belive in symptomps can be just for the drugs. This is end of my story.

Conglaturation for all bfp i wish you a lots of healty xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Nene I tested yesterday 5dp a 5dt with afternoon urine bfn going to test again Tuesday a don't want to but dh does and it's beta bloods on Wednesday... Really worried... Sounds like it could be a good sign of its stopped Hun  

Alecsi so sorry darl how many days past ec are you? Xx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

I had egg colection on 11 feb. Xx


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Giftcard said:


> Anyone else having increasingly greasy hair in their 2ww? I just had a shower a couple of hours ago and my hair feels greasy already!
> 
> (4DPO)


Yes - I washed mine on Thursday night and Friday morning looked like a total greaseball.  I think it is the progesterone?

A lot of posts here to catch up so I really do not mean to sound insensitive but not calling out by name but much love to all those that got negatives. Hang in there - it will happen one day. 

For the ladies with good news - congratulations! 

As for me aside from my greasy hair, bruised, bloated and pin pricked belly, unable to fit into most of my clothes , boobs are so large and sore, sharp stabbing pains in my belly and unbelievable tiredness.... my OFD is finally here tomorrow which will be 12 days post transfer. I have held off and not tested at all at home. I have no idea what tomorrow will bring. I just want to know one way or another and hope I don't get an answer which keeps me in limbo for a couple more days.


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

Alecsi. If you had egg collection on the 11th, when did you have transfer? 
You sound too early to be testing. 

I had transfer on the 9th and my OTD is tomorrow


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Alecsi I was going to say this too as your af shouldn't be due u till 14 days past egg collection... Maybe it's implantation bleed or progesterone issue meaning your body isn't getting enough if it is full on af so I'd ring your clinic as see what they suggest xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Señorita wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow sweetie xxx


----------



## LisaB76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Señorita. My blastocyst transfer was on Wednesday 10th and my test date is tomorrow. Good luck! I'm feeling unbelievably tired too and haves 3.5 year old to look after. Finding it very hard! x


----------



## littlerosie (Apr 27, 2014)

very sorry to hear about bfns, it's cruel.

I'd an Fet on the 10th and was getting faint positives over the last few days. Had a very anxious day yesterday as I had spotting. Happily stronger lines today and a positive on cb digital. So it's good to hold out as long as possible. Just hope my bloods are ok on Wednesday and it sticks.

Wishing everyone luck


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Sorry egg colection was on 8 feb  and my transfer was in 11 feb. My period start already. No chance for me.thank you so much laidies.xx


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Sorry Alecsi. Take some time out for yourself and take each day as it comes. Big hugs. x

Good luck tomorrow Lisa I am not sure how you are doing it with children or how anyone else does with kids already for that matter! It is tiring ! Thanks all for the well wishes. I think now I am getting so close the impatience is kicking in!

I really hope this is not tmi - stop reading now if you don't want to know - but is anyone else just been emptying their bowel like many times a day? Not every day but this is the second day I am going around 4 or 5 times a day. I feel really full up and then just have to go. I read the side affects of the steroids, blood thinners and progesterone but this is not on it. Weird huh?


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Señorita I've had that two hun and it just comes on out of no where.. I think it's the progesterone..as I'm not on blood thinners or steroids . Lots of luck for your test tommorrow xx

You to Lisa hope you get your bfp  

Congrats little Rosie I'm over the moon for you xxx


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

Little rosie, congratulations 

Chriskirsty, how are you feeling now?  Is it three more sleeps until your OTD?


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Nenee thanks for asking after me I'm ok I think... I've had  moments of utters tears then moments of maybe this could still happen.. Yeah my otd is on Wednesday but dh wants to test on Tuesday so we have a rough idea and by then I'll be 8dp 5dt we are due at the clinic Wednesday at 10 for beta done but won't get results till 4ish the last twice has been to hard sat getting our hopes up all day for a bfn so I think we'd rather no I'm super scared.. .. How are you Hun? Has your spotting stopped XX


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

I can see your thinking on that one, we live a while away from the clinic so they have given me a pregnancy test to do from home.  I have  a pack of tests from before I had the surgeries to remove my tubes so sooo tempted to test.  Even thought about testing but not looking which makes no sense at all haha.  DP wants to hold out until OTD on Saturday but I have booked bloods with my doctor on Friday as wont get results for a couple of days anyway.  

I havn't had any more spotting since last night... Well I spent the first half of the day checking but as it nears to 24 hours I dare not check.  DP feels like I have given up which he didn't look too pleased about so trying to hold the tears back today.  

Have you been working any of the 2ww or did you take it off?  X


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Am I right in thinking that your spotting started at 7dp that could be a really good sign...I've had zero symtoms except fuller breast since last  night but this has always happened to me off the progesterone so that means nada... 
My honest opinion stay away from the tests, mine served zero purpose other than to upset me and me losing hope. Dh doesn't no I did it.. so I can see why you want to wait till otd.. My dh is very positive too and I sometimes think he feels I'm being irrational but it's hard like you say.. 
I've taken the time off as holidays I went back to work on our second cycle and had a chem so the 3rd abd this time I've stayed off and chilled my job is quite stressful at times.. Have you taken time off Hun? 
Xxx


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Alesci - I am so sorry huni. I feel so sad for you,  big Huggs   the same here AF started last night xx

Hayze- Sending u big Huggs,  I am really sorry sweetie   take time for yourself. I am drinking wine and eating everything I wasn't allowed on 2ww. Xx


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

Chriskirsty, yes  nearly well today is day 7 ( longest 7 days of my life!) I thought it could be implant bleed last time as (tmi warning) it was brown but this time it was quite red.  Sometimes when af is starting I get spotting a couple of days before it arrives.  My breasts feel fuller too but they have stopped hurting.  My first pregnancy I never felt any pain with my breasts until he was born, with my chemical pregnancy I knee I was pregnant because they were hurting and with my ectopic pregnancy I was.6 weeks and had not one symptom other than bleeding a couple of weeks after AF and pain down my right side.  

My manager was with our director over seas this week so I had no cover, I worked part time as it would cause me more stress with the extra work load if I didn't monitor incoming issues so feel like I worked it right, i had mornings off which avoided arguments with my teenager getting him out of bed early in the mornings... Can't wait for tomorrow morning  . Back to full time tomorrow with 7.30am starts  .  It's not too bad though as I leave the office at school kick out time  

When are you back? Do work know about your treatment? Xx

lolisita, so sorry it didn't work for you this time! Xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Lolista I've sent you a message on the cycle buddies threads..  

Nenee implantation can still be pink.. Fx this is a good sign.. When I had my chemical I had really veiny boobs 
But my bfn I had sore bokbs too and I get them before af and your pregnancys sound diffrent so this is no way of knowing... 
Ohh right well great that you were able to work it around you and stop the pressure mounting up later..,my first cycle I didn't tell them but I did the 2nd and 3rd time abd they been great about my time off even though I've used hols., my colleagues don't no, I've always said I couldn't face the questions if it failed,.. Do yours no your having tx?? I go back on Friday I choose that to give me the day to pull my self together if it's a bfn (I'm really not good for positivity for myself) lol 

Good luck getting your son up in the morning 

Night night ladies 
Kirsty xxxx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Well, that's it for me, at least for a while. All of you ladies still waiting, I hope you get the BFP you deserve. So sorry to all that didn't. 

AFM, I'm going to concentrate on getting back to normal for a while. Not going to close any doors yet, just not too keen on going through any either.  Thank you all for your kind words and support. You've been brilliant. 

Good luck 

Hayze xxxx


----------



## Daisyboo1203 (Jul 23, 2015)

So sorry hayze. This can be such a horrible journey


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Hayze I'm really really sorry this hasn't worked out for you.. This journey is so hard and very unfair at times., I no that probably no words can make you feel better right now but I just wanted to say you should be very proud of your self it takes a strong women to go through this journey and even stronger one to contemplate doing it again in the future . Know I am thinking of you... Big hugs Kirsty   XXXX


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Thinking of you both señorita abd Lisa really hope you get your bfp ladies xxxx


----------



## Robin36 (Aug 3, 2015)

Got everything crossed for you Kristy xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Thanks you robin  what a lovely message.. I'm Sat thinking a might ask dh if we can just wait till Wednesday for beta results can you tell I'm scared  .,. Hope your getting on ok xxx


----------



## Jambi (Apr 2, 2015)

Morning Ladies, Good Luck to those testing today and sorry to hear about the BFNs.  Hope everyone is doing OK and not letting the TWW get to them too much.


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks all  I am feeling terrible - AF was due today and it looks like it has arrived this morning on schedule which has put me in a really low and bad mood.  It was brown and not a lot (sorry tmi) but I also have typical AF pains now too. I have been for my blood test and was supposed to go back to work but came home to work from home as I can't face or be around people. My head hurts and I just have had enough now. Top it all off it is my birthday today and I feel so crap. Worst day so far.. I am praying for some good news later but not hopeful. Sorry this is a really selfish post. 
Hope everyone else is doing okay. 
Chriskirsty I didn't do any tests either as personally I don't see the point. I mean it is nice to know but it is not a definitive answer which I know would drive me crazy! But works for some I guess. But look at me now - am in a right state on the day itself. I mean do you even get a definite answer on the day or do they say yeah you are but you need to come in again in 2 days as we need that number to double and then you are def preg?


----------



## Jambi (Apr 2, 2015)

Senorita sorry to hear your news.  
woo where did the rest of the post go.  Happy Birthday for today. I know you arent feeling like celebrating it right now but be kind to yourself and treat yourself gently today.  Just remember there isnt a definitive list of PG symptoms so its not over until its over if you see what i mean .


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Señorita please stay positive especially if af hasn't arrived in full force... Lots of ladies have little bleeds i can only imagine how scary that must be but it's a common pg sign aswell as af.,,my clinic told me a beta above 50 was a viable pregnancy number abd they'd just leave it at that and book your scan anything below they would do a repeat beta... How are u feeling now 
Happy birthday too huni   I no your not feeling much like celebrating but please now I'm thinking of you and really hoping you get your bfp xxxxx 

Nenee how are you today huni?? Xx

Hello Jambi how are things? Xxx


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

Chriskirsty, thanks for asking after me, I have just started spotting again too  , I rang the clinic and they said that my AF is due 14 days from egg collection which is today.  How are u feeling today?

Señorita,   Sorry you are bleeding too.  This is cruel enough without it starting on your birthday! Have you tested? Sorry if you ha e said, I am at work so only glanced through the posts.  I want to go home too but DS finishes school soon so by time I get home it will be time to go to school.


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Nenee.. Aww I'm sorry to hear that you've had more spotting I'm re ally hoping that it stops when is your otd?? I'm ok Abit teary I kind of feel like a go before af, gasy sorry tmi and crampy  I keep bracing myself every time I go to the toilet this is so hard... Xxx


----------



## Robin36 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi

Just after you opinions really. Got my scan on the 7th March which feels like an age away- I will be 7weeks and 5 days by then. I have contacted my dr today and requested my BETA doing, will this give me piece of mind until then? I still did a test Sunday morning just to make sure it was still a dark line... which it was. I've had 2 miscarriages or chemical pregnancies which has left me feeling like i'm on egg shells.  

Thanks


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Robin if it will ease your fears I say go for it Hun, I can only  imagine how worried you'll be having been through that, they should be able to asses  your numbers to the stage your at.. but it's great news if your lines are still nice and dark xx


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks to all for the support - it is a total negative for me after all that. I am not feeling great as  I know most of you are all familiar with this feeling. I have been bawling for the last few hours. Now time to kick back for me and have a birthday glass of wine and re assess options. We have one FET which we can go for before we try anything else (we are on the NHS) and then see what happens. Anyone know at what point in your cycle the FET goes in?

I wish everyone here the best of luck in the coming few days for BFP's! Much love xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

So very sorry señorita... This journey really does suck.. In terms of fet it depends on wether you'd have a medicated or unmedicated cycle... My medicated your Dr regs start 21 days after your af hope this helps although each clinic has diffrent protocols.. Thinking of you and enjoy your glass of wine for your birthday.., xxxx


----------



## Collie78 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that Señorita - I had a natural FET as have normal af cycle and seem to ovulate regularly. I had 5 day blasts so they scanned me on day 10 of cycle to check my lining and to see if I had a dominant follicle (to signify I was about to ovulate) then I started using ovulation sticks - once I got my surge I called them and they put my blasts in 6 days later. I have had 2 failed fresh cycles and got my bfp yesterday for my first FET. They also said I could go as soon as I wanted after my last failed fresh but I am private now so not sure if differs on NHS xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Collie massive congrats on your bfp  xxxx


----------



## Collie78 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you chriskirsty - after so long it's so hard to believe it will all be ok! The worrying just never stops for us does it. Just taking each day as it comes until first scan but every day feels like a week in our shoes doesn't it!! Xxx


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

Chriskirsty, I went into my meeting this afternoon with my bottom lip quivering.  My boss and colleagues know as the clinic is so far away I am late into work on scan days.  What a pair we are!  I am going to test in the morning, I will be 9dp5dt tomorrow.  Can't see me wanting to go into work if it doesn't work but think it's an easier day tomorrow so worse case scenario is I just do some admin or filing... Or delete my 600 email back log - now that would be therapeutic!!!!  Are you keeping your mind occupied?  

Senorita, good on you have a good glug of wine! I will be looking at holidays abroad 

Congrats collie 

Xx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Collie no the days drag don't they.., I'm over the moon for you  I wish you a happy heathly 9 months xxx

Nenee aww Hun sounds like u have had a very emotional day, I've been the same cried a lot of it incase it's a no... Have u had any more bleeding or Symtoms? I poped to work today to pick up some bits whilst there I felt like I was getting my af I keep bracing myself every time I use the loo, Its not as crampy now but I've kinda lost a lot of hope... The worst part is none of us have control over the outcome it's so very hard... Wishing you all the luck in the works for tomorrow  XXXX


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes spotting is a tad heavier and redder, like u, I dare not go to the loo now.  I don't really have any had af pain but more pain around where my tubes were taken which is strange, just feels like the recovery pains I had than af aches.  Are u going to cycle again if it doesn't work?


----------



## Bell2 (Mar 7, 2012)

The spotting is so confusing and I went through sooo many worried trips to the loo when trying naturally, so my love goes out to those in that situation right now. My cycles are normally all over the place and on average 34 days long so it's a case of just doing the home pregnancy test for me, today was 14 days post egg collection and I had a day 6 transfer but I'm going to wait till Wednesday to test as I can only face testing the once! Used a cheap test 3 years ago and we couldn't tell if it was positive or an evaporation line so tested again with a clearblue and it was clear as day, so for me I'll only use CB tests now even though it's £12 for a pack of two. 
Anyone else testing Wednesday? 
Wishing the best of luck to everyone still waiting to test xxxx
Collie - do whatever you feel will make you feel better and what feels right for you, however for me I worry about stuff all the time, so even though certain tests etc can be reassuring, after a while the worry just creeps back in, so I find in general positive thinking and distraction/keeping busy helps most.


----------



## Collie78 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you ladies! Yes I'm definitely trying to distract myself and stop worrying (and googling constantly!)

I wish you all the very best and hope you all get your bfp's xxx


----------



## Oak_butterfly (Oct 28, 2014)

Evening ladies,

First of all, congratulations to all the BFPs, wishing you a H&H pregnancy.  Big   to the ladies with a BFN, make sure you take time to look after yourself.

AFM - The last couple of days I've been having a pulling sensation on my lower tummy and last night woke up with sharp pains again.  These did subside at the end of last week but came back again in full force. Also have been going to the toilet during the night, feeling hungry, dizzy and slightly nauseous. Compared to the last cycle, these are slightly different but I'm not reading too much into these lovely side effects, as all of them are common to Cyclogest!  Since Saturday I've been having the urge to test, we have a DG Clearblue test left over from last cycle, and I see it everyday - it feels like torture! Asked DH if we could test tomorrow but he gave me the evils, I'm sure he works for the  !  Just 2 more sleeps!

Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow.
xx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Nenee aww well I really hope it's a pg symtom for you.. There's just no way of knowing on this journey.. Yes if it's negative we will try a 5th time, we've been looking into moving clinics and cycling at one of access for Fertility partner clinics, using there refund program.. U pay for multi cycles at a reduced fee 3 goes including frozen and if you haven't had a live birth at the end of it you receive a 70% refund.,based on certain criteria but it would enable us to keep going, giving up yet isn't an option for us, not when we've come from being told dh would never have bio kids to getting to the 2ww... Will u cycle again

Belle I'm testing Wednesday.. I did one at 5dp a 5dt will afternoon wee and it was bfn it really upset me Sbd its scared me so I'm waiting too.. Fx Wednesday is lucky for us xxx 

Oakley butterfly the dreaded symtom spotting is awful I've had all those and tmi going to the loo more often, past two days I'm getting pains near my ovaries and kidneys and I didn't even have stims or ec as mine is a frozen cycle.. It's the dam pessaries.., grrrr... Listen to your dh I'm the test police now mine really upset me and it kind of Made me lose a lot of hope and I've not gotten that back so listen ladies wait till otd xxxx


----------



## Nenee (Feb 9, 2015)

I think I have heard of a similar clinic. Could have been manchester.  Is it CARE? We want to but we are renovating our home and instead of buying a kitchen and windows we are paying for fertility and having DS nearing uni age I feel we should be looking at his future more too.  Think I need my body to have a break too, three surgeries and two fertility treatments on top of a couple of hsg in 18 months is a lot of incisions and sitting on my butt recovering, emotionally too.  DS keeps harping on about moving out when he is 16 which is breaking my heart, thinks he can survive in a flat with his mates hahahaha! 

I noticed from your signature that our fertilisation rates are similar... 
Ivf last year got 16 eggs, 10 mature, 4 fertilised, only two morulas left to transfer on day 5.
Had ICSI this time due to fertilisation last time, got 13 eggs, only seven mature/survived the clinics stripping process, then only five of the seven fertilised, only one made it to blast with no frosties.  I was worried i had something else going on which they havn't picked up on.  Xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

I think that is one of the clinics on the list and one of the closest to us.. I no where your coming from we had being saving whilst we were in our old home and it was either buy a new build or keep it for Ivf  just incase we decided to go ahead with the house at the time I was panicking but you no what sometimes the break helps and whilst it maybe seem our lives are on hold whilst going through it other things are just as important too..and now even still at this stage in glad we did enhance another part of our lives , it sounds like you've had a tough time so the break may help you.. Oh dear i was like that at that age what a shock I got I sharp went home I'm a home bird  lol 

It seems like we do ours is a sperm issue, I've asked countless times about my egg quality to be told they are fine.., I often wonder if I have immune issues because it when it goes back nothing happens but who knows of this is the embryo or me I think this will be one of our next steps if this fails... Xx


----------



## MrsESE (Oct 7, 2014)

I have been a 'lurker' on here for the past year, reading all the support and advice that is given by one another but now I am in need of some help.
I am 7 days past my second ET after a natural cycle FET in CRGH, London. The first cycle ended in a M/C at 9 weeks back in September. I ovulate late in my cycle (day17) but still have a regular 27/28 day cycle. This has meant, on both occasions, by the time I reach transfer day there is only a week before AF is due. 
Like round 1, the ET went well and we had 2 day 6 blastocysts (1 hatching) put back but I started spotting on Thursday last week (2 days after ET) and it has continued ever since. Yesterday it felt like AF was on its way and this morning there was red blood, but only when I wipe. My progesterone level is fine and I am on 3 cyclogest a day but I am convinced it is all over. 
If anyone has experienced anything similar or can offer any advice, I would be really grateful. Many thanks


----------



## floozie_fay (Nov 10, 2015)

Big big hugs for you MrsESE  
Unfortunately I can't offer any advice, all you can do is wait & keep hoping.

Only you know how much blood you've had today -it could be implantation bleeding, a friend of mine had bleeding & thought it was all over then it turned out she had triplets (2 didn't survive but she's now 14 weeks with a very healthy looking one & going strong). Of course it could also be the start of your cycle. The pessaries should be holding that back but it doesn't always work that way.

Keep positive & make some time & space for you to deal with the rollercoaster of emotions that come with this -whichever outcome  x


----------



## MrsESE (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you for your words of support. That was exactly what I needed today   Xx


----------



## Nats35 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello All you beautiful ladies I went to Alicante on the 9th of February and my embryo implant was last monday 15 of February  on saturday the 20th i did the digital test it says 1 to 2 weeks pregnant and on  the 23 i did the second  test  great First respond and its a BFP thank you lord 6 and a half  years of trying for a baby and 3 fail attempt this was our last try and first time to Alicante on the egg share program i have my HCG test on Thursday and i cannot wait. Good luck to all you ladies in waiting and all those who will be trying very very soon good luck love you all you ladies have been a very good strength for me i usually come on here and read your stories but not say any thing. PS after my transfer i felt nothing no pain no bleed nothing so just imagine how worried i was that i was not pregnant.


God is good when its your time no one can stand in your way. PS our donor had 17 eggs and 7 went to blast.


----------



## dolly132 (Feb 15, 2016)

congratulations nats35!!


----------



## Nats35 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you very very much Dolly it has been a very hard struggle but it will be 100% confirmed on Thursday thank you honey.

And good luck to you and everyone.

NENEE congratulations 
Oakbutterfly my fingers cross for you to get a BFP

Best wishes and good luck to all you mummy to be it will happen please do not give up i almost did.


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Massive congrats on your bfp nats.. Over the moon for you.. This journey is so so hard.. You've given me that little nudge not to give up.. I'm having my beta tomorrow and would love to get our long awaited bfp.. Feeling pretty negative but I will never give up trying.., we try for the possible not the garantee xxx


----------



## Bell2 (Mar 7, 2012)

It was a BFP for me this morning, I can't quite believe it. I still feel nervous and I think I might be going out to buy more tests to keep checking over the next few days. I can't believe how lucky I am especially as our embryos were not good quality. 
Anyone know if there's a chance I could have got a false positive on a Clearblue Digital with conception indicator? I'm 16 days post Egg Collection, we had a day 6 transfer.
Chriskirsty -I'm thinking about you today as think you are testing too and sending you luck, prayers, positive vibes xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Massive massive congrats bell my lovely.. I think it's safe to say that's not a false reading I'm over the moon for you... And thank you for the well wishes Ive not slept nor has dh i feel so scared..time to get ready to make the hour journey for the beta  Xx   For a miracle xx


----------



## Oak_butterfly (Oct 28, 2014)

Morning ladies,

I can't believe I'm typing this, but we have a BFP! 

Good luck to all of you, believe and stay positive.

Xxx


----------



## dolly132 (Feb 15, 2016)

Morning!

Congratulations oak_butterfly!


----------



## Bell2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats Oak_Butterfly! 
I'm waiting for my clinic to call back and arrange an early scan - please keep growing little one


----------



## Nats35 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello OAKBUTTERFLY big big congratulations very very good news im so happy for you all the very best for all the other ladies in waiting.


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Congratulations to all the BFP's!!!!     

My test day is not till Saturday.  But has anyone had cramping in the 2ww?  Yes, I'm obsessing.


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello Ladies - I've been mainly hanging out on other boards but my OTD is tomorrow so I thought I'd come and say hi.... 

Lara - I've had a lot of cramping, pretty much every day from 2dpt. But is that AF or baby? who knows, time will tell. 

congrats to all the lovely BFPs!!!!!! as ever, you give us all hope to carry on

xxx


----------



## dolly132 (Feb 15, 2016)

My af is due on Sunday so if I use clear blue I can test from tomorrow but now test days have come around part of me doesn't want to test as I don't want to see a bfn. Part of me wants to ignore it and just live in the hope until af does or doesn't appear but the other part wants to know. 

Should I test tomorrow with cb? I've also bought first response tests


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Dolly - I know how you feel. Trying to enjoy my last day of being PUPO as I know tomorrow I will either be over the moon - or in tears. only you can decide what's right for you, I'm definitely going to test as I sought of just want to know. If AF is only due on Sunday, how many dpt are you ? 

x


----------



## dolly132 (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm not on treatment. I have used a known donor to do a home insemination as we are a same sex couple.


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh ok, sorry for assuming it was IVF! well totally up to you, but if AF isn't due to Sunday, you'll get a more accurate result if you wait until then.... Plus lower the risk of having a chemical.... but wouldn't blame you if temptation gets the better of you... 

x


----------



## Bell2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dolly - good luck! My advice would be to wait until the day your period is due to avoid potential heartache with a potential false negative but it's up to you. I've been through IVF twice and both times have waited 2 days later than the test date given so I know whatever the answer I don't have to re-test xxx
(Although I am already thinking I might test again in a week 😱)


----------



## Nats35 (Mar 9, 2013)

BELL83 congratulations i can relate i went out and bought 2 pack of digital and 2 packs of first respond i told my self what ever i do not use i can sell on Ebay  well we all now hoping its grow baby grow in your little bubble.


----------



## Bell2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks, congrats to you too Nats and hope your test today gives you your 100% confirmation


----------



## Giftcard (Sep 23, 2015)

Congratulations to all the BFPs 

How is everyone who's still in the 2ww? It's quiet here today..

I'm getting crazy. It's only 9 dpo and I'm overly obsessing about every single thing happening in my body. If I broke a toe now I would probably think "that must be a pregnancy symptom!" I had quite a few (imagined?) symptoms the first few days but nothing really since Sunday. Today my abs and glutes are sore but that could be coz of a ballroom dancing lesson last night...

I tested on 2 days ago - obviously BFN (7dpo), but I though if I really had implantation bleeding on 3dpo then it might already be a faint BFP. If it was I would have been super happy, if it wasn't I would blame my impatience for testing too early and not loose hope... 
I'm thinking of testing again tomorrow. Thats 10 dpo... Not sure how many tests I have left though as I asked my DH to hide them from me!
My AF would usually (but not always) start with spotting around now and two days later properly, so I'm worried every time I go to the loo now


----------



## Jambi (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi *Giftcard* Im in the same boat as you 9dp5dt today and haven't had any symptoms to spot apart from the first few days. I'm swinging wildly between wanting to test tomorrow or leaving it until Monday. OTD isn't until Wednesday next week. I'm just not sure I can hang on that long. I haven't had any spotting since transfer so I'm thinking it hasn't worked for me.

Stay strong


----------



## Giftcard (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh, well.. I guess that's it for me. Spotting arrived. I guess AF will show tomorrow or Saturday..
At least I can look forward to a nice couple of glasses of Baileys this weekend...or maybe better the next weekend.

I'm in a weird state right now. 5 min ago I was convincing myself I could be pregnant, read reviews about the cheap internet pregnancy tests being unreliable, asked DH for another test for tomorrow...
I might still test tomorrow and also next week. Don't know. 

I think I'll be convinced of a BFN only after a few days of AF. Hmph. 

Even if this now was implantation spotting, what was the spotting I had on 3dpo? That never ever happened before. Strange.


----------



## Bell2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Giftcard - it all sounds quite confusing but like you said you cant be sure untill AF is in full swing or waiting at least 14 days post ovulation and doing a test. It's not over till it's over. On the plus side from your signature it looks like you have a plan if it turns out not to work this time. I'll keep my fingered crossed for you though as there's still hope for this cycle I think x


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

I finally get to post a   in a 2WW board!

3 years - five attempts - and it is finally my time! I'm so happy but petrified at the same time.

Never give up ladies X


----------



## dolly132 (Feb 15, 2016)

Congratulations bubblechiu!    

Afm - I tested this morning at 12dpo using a clear blue digital test and got a bfn. Af is due Sunday so there is still a glimmer of hope for a bfp but I don't hold out much hope atm.


----------



## Bell2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Congratulations Bubble!!!!


----------



## Giftcard (Sep 23, 2015)

Congrats, BubbleChiu!
Dolly, don't loose hope!
Bell, thanks for your encouraging words  I had a bit of an emotional break down last night when my DH came home... It started with "Welcome home, honey......Uhm, I think my period is about to start...... Would you like some tea?" and ended with me sobbing on the bed  

Since that big brown blobb   yesterday, there was nothing more since now, so maybe it's not AF starting to show? I really don't know. I have read up loads about breakthrough bleeding, implantation bleeding etc in order to cheer myself up (and my silly DH did a great job as well), so I am not loosing hope yet.

I had another BFN this morning (10 dpo) on an internet cheapie.


----------



## dolly132 (Feb 15, 2016)

Af is due today so I tested this morning with a superdrug test and got a bfn. I've also just tested with a clear blue digital and it was a bfn but I still have no sign of Af. Is that it for me? Is there still a chance?


----------



## Bell2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dolly I'm sorry to hear you got a bfn. I'd wait 3 days or so and if still no AF then test again. There is still a chance, however I'd maybe also start making plans for what you'll do next if it really is a bfn so you can still be happy about having a plan and being pro-active. I hope that makes sense? I want to give you support and encouragement but on the other hand not give any false hope just in case 
Xxx


----------



## dolly132 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks bell, I've had a good cry today and I know it's unlikely I would fall first time but my body hasn't shown any of the normal af signs. I will test again in a few days if af is still not here. If at appears we will just try again in march


----------

